# New safe zone for frazzled puppy people...no judgment, just sympathy!



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Okay, puppy people...we would all do anything for our puppies and love them to pieces...but the fact is that raising a puppy is HARD. You read all the books (most of which contradict each other), you train, you click, you treat, you give up sleeping, you try so hard to do everything "right," but sooner or later you're just at your wit's end and need a place to vent and a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> Here it is! Oh, and since it's my thread, here are the rules:* No judgment. No advice. Just empathy and kindness.* Deal?
> 
> ...


You are a saint! 
Woken up at 3:45am to the pup once again having loose stools... no idea why... maybe if she didn't eat everything she sees on the ground we wouldn't have to be dealing with this over and over again...vacuum mouth and sensitive stomach do not pair well together. I love my pup to absolute pieces... but, I am so tired of worrying about her poops all the time. Hoping it's just a one time thing and the next poop is a little more firm again (exasperated).


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

I ADORE this thread!! I'm right there with the dark o'clock wake up hour, in and out a thousand times in the rain, and the seemingly endless worry over pee and poop. Oh, and not being able to leave the house for more than 2 hours at a time. 

High fives and hugs to all the puppy parents out there!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well...to be a saint I'd have had to significantly lower the volume and edit the vocabulary of the noises I was making all morning...

Ah, yes. Mystery plops. You know the puppy ate yesterday exactly what he ate the days before. You've been with him 24/7, have the bags under your eyes to prove it, and know no other substances have been eaten. So...why diarrhea? Why? Why?

Gretsky...you got to leave for two whole hours? You so lucky!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I just want to stop getting bitten. And for my dog not to snarl at me when I hold him away by his harness when he is in his horrible biting mood. 

And now I want to cry and turn back time. But instead, I will go to a parade (SANS DOG) in which my daughter is marching with her band . . .wearing her $$$$ shoes that we had to buy for this parade . . . but it's going to rain, most likely, so $$$$ shoes will get ruined. I will cry about that, too.


----------



## EllaRose'sMum (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank God for this post!! I've lost it so many times...I've just turned 50-and it's been over 15 years since we did the puppy thing. My knees & back are killing me-and I've had a few pity parties...I started think I'm not up to her energy...but guys-your posts made my day


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

We need a group hug, this is obvious!

I just finished walking my hounds from heck and my Aussie grabbed some kind of unidentifiable animal poop and swallowed it before the words "leave it" could leave my mouth. And I was too grossed out to go in after it with my bare hands.

I should be dealing with the after effects of that in about six to eight hours...

Where's the Tylenol...you can't wash that down with vodka, right?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> We need a group hug, this is obvious!
> 
> I just finished walking my hounds from heck and my Aussie grabbed some kind of unidentifiable animal poop and swallowed it before the words "leave it" could leave my mouth. And I was too grossed out to go in after it with my bare hands.
> 
> ...


Rundle has taken to eating other animals poop lately as well... hoping its a phase... cuz ya... I am not keen on fishing poop out of her mouth. Leave it works sometimes...but, I mean she is only going on 5 months. So, she's not the most reliable leaver.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle has taken to eating other animals poop lately as well... hoping its a phase... cuz ya... I am not keen on fishing poop out of her mouth. Leave it works sometimes...but, I mean she is only going on 5 months. So, she's not the most reliable leaver.


We have had the problem with Chloe eating her own. Sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't. All we can do is catch her and clean it right up. We have some forbid coming so hope it works or she outgrows it. It is pretty nasty.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

EllaRose'sMum said:


> Thank God for this post!! I've lost it so many times...I've just turned 50-and it's been over 15 years since we did the puppy thing. My knees & back are killing me-and I've had a few pity parties...I started think I'm not up to her energy...but guys-your posts made my day


My mom is 61 and says the same thing about not being able to keep up with her.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> My mom is 61 and says the same thing about not being able to keep up with her.


Careful, whippersnapper. Your turn will come, too!

Oh, and get off my lawn...


----------



## hortensemcd (Apr 14, 2015)

AHHHHH - been up since 4AM (have not slept past 5AM since we got them) - we have 2 11 week golden boy pups. Love 'em. Pooped everywhere this morning in the crate (with separator) , cleaned up one, bath and then the other- twice - even after his bath at 4:30AM. So....tired. OMG They eat our grass, they wont stop, their poops are so inconsistent sometime to soft to pickup and then I got to go get the hose. They go into places they are not supposed to. We lost our first golden to something unknown - the vet could only tell us that he ingested something that caused his liver to fail. We tried to keep him alive, but there was nothing we could do. So naturally we are so cautious with them and watch every little thing they do and put in their mouth. It so stressful. I just want to enjoy them without this fear. Hope everyone is well and thanks for starting this thread.

Say hello to Ralphy and Randy


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Those two qualify for a group "awwwwww."

Here's Griffey's latest...note title of book he's chewing!


----------



## hortensemcd (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank You!!! This just made my day. We loved having a golden and were looking for another GR puppy, but multiple pregnancies didn't occur so.....we now have a mixed breed rescue Based on how his brother looks we think he is a border terrier mix. His name is Riley and he's about four months old. We've had him for almost four weeks. I'd write more, but I'm exhausted


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a cutie...there's Golden in there for sure...ears and eyes? He'll be like a Golden you can still pick up after sixteen weeks!

C'mon over here...there's lots more room on the Puppy Mayhem Support couch!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is a cute puppy. Golden terrier for sure.

That picture of Griffey is funny.


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

So Duchess decides that she wants to eat other dogs poo around the apartment complex. She was never interested in it before now. She was playing with her best friend and left her in the dust to finish off some dog poo. I was too late to get it out of her mouth. She also put a few holes in my new bed comforter because she has gotten a little crazy and jumping on my bed when she did not before. On the plus side she puts herself in timeout in her crate.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Millie has finally worked out that she can jump baby gates. She has also realised that she can access the veggie patch. Grrrr


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Last night as I sat in a semi-stupor Griffey began chewing the paint off the leg of an end table. Was my first thought:

A. Leap up and get the bitter Apple spray!
B. Redirect with an appropriate chew toy!
C. I can always just turn that side toward the wall later. Much, much later. Maybe next fall.

If you guessed C, you, too, are the owner of a five-month-old puppy.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Last night as I sat in a semi-stupor Griffey began chewing the paint off the leg of an end table. Was my first thought:
> C. I can always just turn that side toward the wall later. Much, much later. Maybe next fall.
> 
> If you guessed C, you, too, are the owner of a five-month-old puppy.



Dog people understand this


----------



## JavaQ (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for this thread! Made me laugh and feel like I'm in good company! Love our Java girl, but not so much her alter ego -Demon dog  She is 16 weeks old, sleeping well, but the moments of biting like a crazy fool and deciding what is the most inappropriate thing in the house to put in her mouth wear me out! Add in 15, 14, & 12 yr old kids and most days are a cross between a comedy and a horror movie! 

But I wouldn't change a minute of this experience, our family is complete again after losing our golden Zoe early Jan.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Those two qualify for a group "awwwwww."
> 
> Here's Griffey's latest...note title of book he's chewing!


I absolutely love this priceless photo!!


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

There are times when I think Ava is the perfect dog and other times I would like to wring her neck. Since I am 61 and shaped like an apple, I am not your active type and Ava takes advantage of that sometimes.

She has two habits that drive me a little nuts. One is that she loves to dig at water. The dirtier the better. Then of course she wants a hug!

Secondly, I have a 15 year old long coat Chihuahua named Sweet Pea. She is mainly blind and deaf. Ava tries to play with her which freaks Sweet Pea out and because of Sweet Peas reaction to Ava, Ava thinks she is playing and then Ava bats her around like a soccer ball. I can never let them out unattended.

We just moved into our new (old)home and we haven't met most of the neighbors but I don't have a low volume mouth and I can guarantee that my neighbors already know that I have a dog named AVA!!!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Griffey began chewing the paint off the leg of an end table"

If you have that end table about 18 years from now it will be one of the most precious possesions you have. It will bring back memories of your sweet Griffey as a pup. Those little chew marks will be as treasured as diamonds.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread is keeping me going. Love the stories and precious pics!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

How did I miss this thread:doh: Brody is 4 1/2 months old and I have to admit this puppy thing is not easy..I'm almost 62 yrs. old and this dog has tested my endurance on almost every level, there have been times he had to be put in his crate just so Mommy could have an "ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT".

The housebreaking is going well, we now are dealing with jumping up on Dad and Mom because we are getting to be a big boy. Had a bad bout of very loose poops for a week because Daddy accidentally gave me a bottle of water that was citrus flavored with artificial sweetners, but after a trip to the vet and some nice pills I am all better. 

He loves his crate and never barks or whines to get out, the only time he put up a fuss in there was the first one or two nights after we brought him home. He has lost 2 of his puppy teeth, WHICH I FOUND, and I have noticed a decrease in his land sharking, just very slight but a decrease none the less. He now weighs 38 lbs. and is all legs.

But I really looked at him the other night and realized he really is growing up and is not the little boy we brought home at 8 weeks, so sad to see this puppy phase ending, and he can be so da## cute! So so proud to be his Mommy:smooch:

This picture of Brody and I was taken last week and seconds after my husband took this photo Brody ran rampant through my creeping phlox.

Hugs, Paula


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

What makes you think I'd be frazzled?










I've totally got EVERYTHING UNDER CONTROL ... said no puppy parent ever. :


He does clean up nicely though... we take him to eat with us all the time. If the restaurant doesn't allow dogs, we don't like that restaurant. :yuck: :


----------



## DMLara89 (Mar 24, 2015)

Our 17 week old Maya is our very own Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. She can be the sweetest, most cuddly little girl one second and in the next second she turns into a biting, nipping, lunging at your hand little beast. I know she is teething and I know she is a puppy that doesn't know how to show her affection other than trying to put our hands in her mouth when she is excited but COME ON MAYA!!! When you are lying down and I am rubbing your belly, why do you need to ruin that beautiful moment by nipping at my hand, causing me to stand up and ignore you to try and teach you not to do that?! I know it will pass, and I know I will look back fondly on her puppy days when she is older, but in the moment, I just cannot wait until she is done with this phase!!

Thank you for this thread, it is fantastic!


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

We need someone to save us from our kids, not the puppy. We are retired and our kids warned us not to get a puppy. We ignored them and love our puppy to death. Her training schedule is a fun activity and she's really progressing. The problem? Our kids come over with loud voices, vigorous belly rubs and frantic movements and our pup begins zoomies and biting. Then the kids say: "I told you so". It is so frustrating trying to explain that they are undoing all our training and setting our puppy up for disastrous visits. Groan.
(PS - she loves cat poop. I have to fish it out of her mouth on walks. Yuck!)


----------



## Golden1o1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Teeth, teeth everywhere, and by the end of the week I don't think we'll have any grass left. If I didn't know better I'd swear Toby has a split personality. One minute he's crawling into my lap for a nap, the next minute we're in the garden and he's jumping up trying to bite any part of me he can reach. Then he attempted to hump my leg! But at least I can sleep in tomo- never mind ?


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

"The problem? Our kids come over with loud voices, vigorous belly rubs and frantic movements and our pup begins zoomies and biting. Then the kids say: "I told you so". It is so frustrating trying to explain that they are undoing all our training and setting our puppy up for disastrous visits." 

PatJ, We too are finding it is much more difficult to train family and friends than Riley. We request that they are calm and they wait for a sit before giving him attention, but so far that isn't working. You aren't alone in feeling your efforts are being undone.


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

02pinetree said:


> "The problem? Our kids come over with loud voices, vigorous belly rubs and frantic movements and our pup begins zoomies and biting. Then the kids say: "I told you so". It is so frustrating trying to explain that they are undoing all our training and setting our puppy up for disastrous visits."
> 
> PatJ, We too are finding it is much more difficult to train family and friends than Riley. We request that they are calm and they wait for a sit before giving him attention, but so far that isn't working. You aren't alone in feeling your efforts are being undone.


Oh so true!

Obi is not a huge jumper but when super super excited he will jump on people and when my in-laws come over, they give him attention and lovies when he jumps. I try to get Obi in a sit and they're all like "It's ok, it's ok" and I'm like No it's not OK! Sure it's cute when he's small but it's not when he's 70lbs and can potentially knock you or a child over. :doh: 

I feel like a broken record, lol.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for this post. I love my little Luna Belle so much, but between my 3 year old and her I am exhausted! It's like having an infant in the house again. I can't say how many times a day I say things like this (and I am always right there overseeing) "Don't put your face in the puppy's face. Pet her gently. Don't put your hands in her mouth." i am totally dedicated to her sweet face, but boy, what was I thinking? My kids are barely sleeping through the night. Apparently my subconscious hates sleep.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Miss Luna seems to have dialed in this Jekyll and Hyde personality trade too. One minute I am relaxing on the couch after a play session and the next minute she is lunging after my hands and barking at me letting me know she's not done. And also I think she thinks the couch is hers. 


DMLara89 said:


> Our 17 week old Maya is our very own Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. She can be the sweetest, most cuddly little girl one second and in the next second she turns into a biting, nipping, lunging at your hand little beast. I know she is teething and I know she is a puppy that doesn't know how to show her affection other than trying to put our hands in her mouth when she is excited but COME ON MAYA!!! When you are lying down and I am rubbing your belly, why do you need to ruin that beautiful moment by nipping at my hand, causing me to stand up and ignore you to try and teach you not to do that?! I know it will pass, and I know I will look back fondly on her puppy days when she is older, but in the moment, I just cannot wait until she is done with this phase!!
> 
> Thank you for this thread, it is fantastic!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So for the moment? Angel dog. He says to tell you not to believe a word otherwise...


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

PatJ said:


> We need someone to save us from our kids... Our kids come over with loud voices, vigorous belly rubs and frantic movements and our pup begins zoomies and biting. Then the kids say: "I told you so". It is so frustrating trying to explain that they are undoing all our training and setting our puppy up for disastrous visits. Groan.
> (PS - she loves cat poop. I have to fish it out of her mouth on walks. Yuck!)


I'm right there with you! Comet passed his CGC test last week and as excited as I am that he passed, I'm also frustrated because I'm not sure I'll ever get him to greet people appropriately again. 

We all love Golden Retrievers and understand how cute they are. And I can't say I would know any better if I hadn't spend the last 8 months of my life devoted to trying to raise a well behaved puppy (my efforts aren't always apparent). My challenge is that EVERYONE except for my young children, approaches Comet with high pitched voices, waving arms and crazy belly rubs. It sends Comet into a mouthy spiral of crazy. 

The hardest part of the test for him was the "calmly greeting a stranger" and he did it. My problem now is that I really want to solidify the appropriate greeting and 90% of the people won't follow my rules (even when I very nicely tell them). I'm ready to start saying "eh eh" to humans. 

I certainly do appreciate people finding Comet as cute as I do, I'm just feeling so frustrated... I just had to vent because I'm starting to feel like I may never get Comet to be a polite greeter and I'm trying so hard... the darn people just won't cooperate. 

(And, I could post daily about Comet's love and obsession with trying to eat goose poop - I've pulled it out of his mouth so many times, that I've probably accidentally ingested some by now. BLEK!)


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You all realize that this puppy stage is a prelude to the teenage era. 
Now just think back to when we were all teenagers. We knew everything. Nobody could tell us any different. It's the era when personalities are developed and culled when possible.
Deaglan is currently in his teenage years. Gone are the days of trade-offs, responding to commands, knowing his name.
My boy decided that yellow will be his favorite color. It's the same color as my DeWalt portable tools. He decides when they are fully charged and modified the handles with teeth marks for a more comfortable grip. The baseball glove with Yogi's and Mickey's autographs much more tantalizing during the teenage years. Trade off is a no go. No meaty marrow bones work anymore. And the doorbell? Of course everyone comes to the house to see him. And the phone? The calls are always for him so he uses his excited constant bark. 
The windows are closed, the A/C on high and the hockey playoff is on the surround sound but the pitiful bark of the little yapper next door must be investigated. And only he is a qualified investigator. So the 12 full circles leading to the back door is a necessary tool so follow at my own peril. And that loving alluring stare at my face in the AM? It's so reassuring that the burp just exhaled shows signs of the smell of the sewerage treatment plant and suspicions of rabbit, duck, or cat poop ingesting. Gone are the days of unraveling the toilet paper. That was boring. Now, yanking the holder out of the wall is much more appealing to the décor. Tackling now is the best part of soccer. 
You guys are gonna miss the puppy days.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think a lot of the puppies in this thread are in the teen phase.

We have two major things with Chloe. The jumping and being overly excited when people come in the door. And her still jumping and biting me in my recliner. Those are really the only issues we have. Her commands are pretty good for her age.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> You all realize that this puppy stage is a prelude to the teenage era.
> Now just think back to when we were all teenagers. We knew everything. Nobody could tell us any different. It's the era when personalities are developed and culled when possible.
> Deaglan is currently in his teenage years. Gone are the days of trade-offs, responding to commands, knowing his name.
> My boy decided that yellow will be his favorite color. It's the same color as my DeWalt portable tools. He decides when they are fully charged and modified the handles with teeth marks for a more comfortable grip. The baseball glove with Yogi's and Mickey's autographs much more tantalizing during the teenage years. Trade off is a no go. No meaty marrow bones work anymore. And the doorbell? Of course everyone comes to the house to see him. And the phone? The calls are always for him so he uses his excited constant bark.
> ...


I think the instructions were for kind words. Lol. Buzz kill.


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

Hailey said:


> I think the instructions were for kind words. Lol. Buzz kill.


Laughing out loud


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you, Hailey. Tennyson, as much as I've always liked you and it pains me to do this to a fellow New Englander, I'm going to have to send you to your crate for a time out. 
However, you may have this delicious bully stick.

(Anyone else NOT tell their husbands what a bully stick really is?)


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle has taken to eating other animals poop lately as well... hoping its a phase... cuz ya... I am not keen on fishing poop out of her mouth. Leave it works sometimes...but, I mean she is only going on 5 months. So, she's not the most reliable leaver.


Rabbit poop, moose poop, and yes - beaver poop. I can never unknow that feeling of opening tiny needle teeth jaws to fish out...:no:


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

Let's see - I can't seem to get her to calm down for strangers. No one likes a dog that jumps up on you. What makes me sad is the SPCA doesn't offer training for pups her age. Given that we've only ever had cats, we need all the help we can get. Speaking of which... Her love of Kitty Kandies ™ is unholy. My house is now a complex maze and obstacle course of baby gates, hook and eye closures that has left me with a lump on my ankle, a lump on my breast bone and a bruise on my backside the size of a cantelope. The good news is she leaves all other poops except ungulate plops alone. 

I cannot believe I just typed that.

Counter surfing. I leave a lunch portion of her kibble on the dead centre of the kitchen island and all my sitter finds is a ziploc bag with a hole in the middle. Oh yeah, and a pup with large innocent eyes who tells him she is SO VERY HUNGRY. 

Oh my god, plants. I cannot plant a single thing in my garden that remains unscathed. I thought cats loved honeysuckle but but Honey's is perverse.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe gets so excited when people come over. When my parents or I come in the door she is excited but just a calm greeting. When my sister walks in with or without the kids she is a mad pup. She goes balistic with excitement. Jumping and running then flying up on me. It takes forever to calm her down.

Today she came flying out of my room. She had a lifesaver gummy package in her mouth. It was empty. She jumped on my bed and got them out of the pocket thing I had them in. She ate the whole bag.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

May I just say, I LOVE YOU PEOPLE.


----------



## LovelyTanner (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanner ate a sock. I got the stupid advies to give him a spoon full of salt to make him throw up. He did throw up the sock and ate it again... I was not at home and the only thing I could think of is to give him salt again. Finally my DH got hold of the sock. But then I started googeling and stumbeled on salt poisoning. Ofcourse I panicked and called the vet in the middle of the night. Had to wake him every two hours to make him drink little bits. Happily he did throw up, I don't want to think about what could have happened if he hadn't. He also barks at the cats because he wants to play with them. The cats let him sniff them out, get tired of this and go for higher places. Thats when the barking starts. ideas are we welkom I got him a Julius K9 halter with: 'in training' on the sides, which actually works great to keep people from petting him all the time. This even makes friends and familie hesitate long enough to instruct them. He looks pretty cool in it too!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yesterday, Moose walked up to me and looked me in the eye then he squatted and peed. While still looking at me. He didn't go to the door, didn't ring the bell.. Nothing.

URGH!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, yes...two days ago Griffey had just come back inside and was happily bouncing around. 
He leaped joyfully onto the "good" sofa (and by good I mean the only one I haven't completely given up on), suddenly looked confused...and peed. In volume. Lake Griffey.

It's my theory that they're growing so fast that the neural connection between their brains and their urine dispersal units can't keep up?


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Moose15, Noreaster - Funny you mention this!

Obi has this thing where we can only go about 7 days without him having an accident. He does GREAT, always goes to the door or holds it. At training class last Thursday, he kept looking at the door and not concentrating on us. We excused ourselves from class for a moment and went outside, he peed the second his paws hit the grass. When we take him to eat with us at restaurants, he'll get fidgity (sp?) and won't settle. We take him out, he relieves himself on the nearest grass only. We know he *knows* where to go.

After 7 days, oye. Never fails to have an accident.

Friday of last week we left him sleeping in the kitchen while we went to check upstairs (We hadn't been upstairs in a month so we wanted to make sure nothing crazy was going on up there, lol) and we were up there for maybe MAYBE 5 minutes and when we get back down stairs, we see Obi got up and was in the family room (they're connected). We walked to the family room, he peed on the chaise...which also dripped down to the floor and rug...and then he jumped from the chaise to the couch with pee on his paws. :doh::doh::doh::doh:

Now, he's not used to people upstairs so we were thinking that when he heard us upstairs walking that maybe he got scared when he couldn't find us. Though he hasn't* peed when scared/overly excited before. 

Was that the end? Nope.

Saturday morning he was laying on the couch with my husband and he just hops off, goes to a spot in front of the TV, looks at my husband and pees. Didn't even go to the back door. 

We just need to watch out for Friday's and Saturday's. LoL Those are the days he's like, YOLO!

The week before this, he had an accident on Saturday and then also the previous Friday the week before that.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Emily has realized that she can reach the counter now if she stands on her hind legs. She's gotten a couple of dish towels already. I watched her last night, circling the island counter, looking up to see what she could grab.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That's kind of eerie...Griffey is also a once a week guy. In my case, six days is plenty of time for me to become forgetful, get caught up in other stuff, and unconsciously assume that since he's been outside with the other dogs and they are empty, ergo, he is also empty. Which means I forget to monitor his bladder status every half hour.

So we have the formulas as follows:

VolP = f{ [Dd * (x*m)] + Dh+ H2O (Q + R) - Pr } and

Af = f (VolP * 6 days +/- 1 day)

Meaning that total pee volume (VolP) is a function of dog distraction (Dd) times dogs age in months (x*m) plus human distraction (Dh) plus water consumption (Quantity plus Recency) minus Pr (reserved pee in case of urgent marking requirement).

And accident frequency (Af) is a function of VolP times 6 days, plus or minus 1 day.

And we think housetraining is difficult...


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> That's kind of eerie...Griffey is also a once a week guy. In my case, six days is plenty of time for me to become forgetful, get caught up in other stuff, and unconsciously assume that since he's been outside with the other dogs and they are empty, ergo, he is also empty. Which means I forget to monitor his bladder status every half hour.
> 
> So we have the formulas as follows:
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaa









hahaha. I'm dying over here. :bowl::bowl:

Tears, tears in my eyes.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> That's kind of eerie...Griffey is also a once a week guy. In my case, six days is plenty of time for me to become forgetful, get caught up in other stuff, and unconsciously assume that since he's been outside with the other dogs and they are empty, ergo, he is also empty. Which means I forget to monitor his bladder status every half hour.
> 
> So we have the formulas as follows:
> 
> ...


I'm SOOO about to jinx myself, but Noah has been pretty solid now for a few weeks. He consistently rings his potty bells. Do I think he is housebroken enough to be out of his crate when we're not there? Nope. Not to mention, I don't trust him to not chase the cat, get into the garbage, etc. 

But I do trust him enough that he has more freedom in the apartment when we're home and I can watch the evening news and not worry about him going off to some corner to potty - he'll go straight to the bells. 

I actually am REALLY worried about the next few months, because for the most part, he's been an easy pup, and so I've been an observer in this thread so far. So, I think I'm probably headed for "oh dear god, what happened to my good puppy?". He turns 4 months old on Friday and 17 weeks tomorrow! (that's from the how old is my puppy thread - calculating months by date vs weeks). LOL


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so glad Chloe doesn't have these house breaking issues. After this past weekend she is solidly housebroken. We could give her the family room(carpeted area) with the kitchen for a few hours and she would be fine.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Dear Noah:

Honey, you're making everyone else look bad. Until you can act like a bad little dog, I'm afraid you and your mama will have to sit over there. Ask Tennyson to scooch over.

But you're welcome to join us any time. I'm thinking counter surfing, jumping up, humping, minor destruction...the sky's the limit, really. I believe in you!

We look forward to seeing you soon.

Best regards,

Every Other Puppy Parent on Earth

P.S. Bwahahaha...

P.S.S. And take Chloe with you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Dear Noah:
> 
> Honey, you're making everyone else look bad. Until you can act like a bad little dog, I'm afraid you and your mama will have to sit over there. Ask Tennyson to scooch over.
> 
> ...


Dear Every Other Puppy Parent on Earth - oh I DO love the hump! Particularly on Daddy, while Mommy laughs so hard she has these wet things coming out of her eyes! Daddy says "What did I tell you about that humping?" and takes a step and I just latch onto his other leg, another step, latch onto the first leg and so on. It makes Mommy laugh, so that's a good thing, right? And one day I grabbed Daddy's PJ's and pulled them down around his ankles, that REALLY made Mommy laugh!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe defiantly is not a angel. She might be totally housebroke but there are plenty of other issues. She doesn't counter surf either. The only time she puts her paws up is the rare time she won't behave at dinner and she gets gates in the kitchen. She wants to see us. I just want her to stop jumping on me and biting when I am in my recliner. 

I am surprised she didn't puke up the gummie candy she inhaled.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is a humping female lol.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Dear Noah and Chloe: Welcome! Here are your membership cards, commemorative tee shirts, and coffee mugs. Tonight's motivational presentation will be, "Aim Higher! Taking Your Counter Surfing to the Next Level!"

See you there!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol. My sisters lab is a counter surfer. Earlier this year he ate a fruit loop project that was on pipe cleaners my sister was doing with the kids. Yes he ate the pipe cleaners and had to have a emergency endoscopy. So I hope Chloe's no counter surfing continues. Lol


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe is a humping female lol.


So is my Duchess. Bwah ha ha. She humped my son yesterday. I was in shock. He was searching for something that dropped on the floor and she took the opportunity and humped him. I laughed so hard before I could correct the behavior. 

Now she has a habit of wanting to eat her bully stick on my bed. :yuck: I don't want bull "junk" on my bed. lol.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Dear Noah and Chloe: Welcome! Here are your membership cards, commemorative tee shirts, and coffee mugs. Tonight's motivational presentation will be, "Aim Higher! Taking Your Counter Surfing to the Next Level!"
> 
> See you there!


While Mommy was at work writing about me earlier, I took your advice to heart and indulged in some kitty caviar!!! Daddy told Mommy about it when she got home. For some reason, she didn't want my kisses????


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Dear Noah:
> 
> Honey, you're making everyone else look bad. Until you can act like a bad little dog, I'm afraid you and your mama will have to sit over there. Ask Tennyson to scooch over.
> 
> ...


Come on over with me lil Noah. I'll show you how to refinish a door so it has that distressed look. Everybody loves distressed and so will your Mom.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> Come on over with me lil Noah. I'll show you how to refinish a door so it has that distressed look. Everybody loves distressed and so will your Mom.


Oh yes, my Mom does love the distressed wood look! Any good tips?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So quiet. This babe went for a walk and has been doing this for a hour. The peace is good.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Oh yes, my Mom does love the distressed wood look! Any good tips?


Oh yeah.....first find the best piece of all wood furniture. Hop up and sit on it but make sure you use your nails to steady yourself. That's the best way to make scratches.
Like this:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> Oh yeah.....first find the best piece of all wood furniture. Hop up and sit on it but make sure you use your nails to steady yourself. That's the best way to make scratches.
> Like this:


Oh yes! That's a grand idea! And I bet you got a great view of the room there too! And I bet if you sit really stil, they'll think you are a doggy statue!


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, this is the funniest thread ever! 

At 16 months, my dog is too old for his shenanigans to qualify as puppy behavior, but I can sooo relate to the issues. We lost a treasured iris bed this week... not because he dug it up, peed on it, or ate it. He just decided to hide in it one morning and crushed all the stems.

(slaps head)


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so happy to read this thread! I was not so happy yesterday when my 10 month old, oh-so-friendly puppy jumped right into a very nice, expensive-looking car at the local park to say hi - in the driver's side door and out the passenger's side door. Luckily the people who owned the car weren't sitting in it at the time, and laughed about it. 

They wouldn't have laughed so much if they had noticed that he had just had a case of the runs, and his tail and rear feathers were all covered with poop.

Here he is after our run this morning:



He smelled even worse than he looked.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh the humping....I had to take away Cosmo's unicorn stuffie because it was becoming a little too National Geographic and I don't want to do the "talk" with my 6 year old. She thought he was getting ready to poop and I would hear constant screams of "Mom! Cosmo's going to poop on the carpet! Take him outside now!!!!"

Poor Kitty....that unicorn was originally the Maine ****'s lovey and the puppy stole it to hump.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cosmo said:


> Oh the humping....I had to take away Cosmo's unicorn stuffie because it was becoming a little too National Geographic and I don't want to do the "talk" with my 6 year old. She thought he was getting ready to poop and I would hear constant screams of "Mom! Cosmo's going to poop on the carpet! Take him outside now!!!!"
> 
> Poor Kitty....that unicorn was originally the Maine ****'s lovey and the puppy stole it to hump.


Hey - at least he took the lovey and isn't trying to hump the cat.....yes, Noah has tried. :doh: Which results in one of his top ten commands...."Noah - leave Lexi alone!"


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

Best Thread Ever!! Can totally relate. Thanks for the laughs!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Hey - at least he took the lovey and isn't trying to hump the cat.....yes, Noah has tried. :doh: Which results in one of his top ten commands...."Noah - leave Lexi alone!"


We used to have a female dog who tried to hump the male cat.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, lovely to see that you have all carried on with the mayhem admirably while I "slept," meaning got up with a feverish teething puppy at 12:30, 3:28 (DH took that trip and is still peeved...I just look at him like, hey, pal...you were out of town for six days, talk to me when you've done this solo for a while), 5, 5:39, and finally, 6:30.

On the positive side I now know exactly what I'm going to look like when I'm ninety, so no surprises there, and it's kind of fascinating how if you haven't really slept in three months you start to see things in your peripheral vision that _aren't actually there._

Tennyson, if you add the words "patina" and "vintage," you can sell that door on Etsy for big bucks. (Also "industrial chic.")

Cosmo, I am appropriating the phrase "a little too National Geographic" and so far today have worked it into several sentences, most of which involved a Kardashian. Bravo.

The rest of you, keep up the good work. Today I plan to do absolutely nothing except stagger zombie-like through the neighborhood until every last dog is worn out. Mama needs sleep!

ETA: Noah, see if you can get that Daddy humping episode up on YouTube...


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Obi attacked my socks this morning...while they were on my feet. Le sigh.

When I said "Leave it" he left it...but went to the other foot, lol. Said Leave it again, and he went back to the first foot. 

Silly dog.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 27, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Cosmo, I am appropriating the phrase "a little too National Geographic" and so far today have worked it into several sentences, most of which involved a Kardashian. Bravo.


This was how our trainer refers to the humping when there are small children present at class. It cracked me up and has become my standard reference for humping now. It cracked me up.


In reference to Kitty being humped, Kitty has put the fear into Cosmo in a huge way. Any issues with potty training are directly linked to the cat blocking the dog from hitting his bell. Kitty is a jerk.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cosmo said:


> This was how our trainer refers to the humping when there are small children present at class. It cracked me up and has become my standard reference for humping now. It cracked me up.
> 
> 
> In reference to Kitty being humped, Kitty has put the fear into Cosmo in a huge way. Any issues with potty training are directly linked to the cat blocking the dog from hitting his bell. Kitty is a jerk.


I wish Lexi would correct Noah, but she pulls her punches with him.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

What a thread...Goldens are such good dogs, but many are the worst at being a puppy. They should be so lucky they're so cute.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Miss Luna has moved on from her adventures upstairs to the downstairs bathroom. We keep the door closed, but my 3 year old.. Well he's three, I'm lucky he flushes the toilet. Luna is obsessed with toilet paper and not the clean kind. At least she trades it for treats *sigh*. Snotty chewed up tissue is not the worst thing I've ckeaned up, I guess.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Busted :yuck:


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

Oh man...I am still recovering from this post, Noreaster!!! My sides are killing me..thanks so much for the laugh and I can totally relate!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh.My.God, my sides hurt from laughing so hard! Thank you all for these great commiserations. 

Yesterday we had training for Hobey, then decided to eat outside at a nearby restaurant. We're training him to "settle" when we are seated and boy! That was the perfect time for everyone to come over, squealing with glee, at the fuzzy puppy to rub all over. {hang head}

Once we finish dinner, we load Hobey into the car and just as we buckle him in he loses his lunch all inside the car. He just looked up at me, sweet as can be. Poor thing!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So after a little jumping up on me and biting we had a good day. She went for a walk tonight, played for a little bit then crashed by the patio door. We have had two pretty good days. She is so funny. Tonight when she heard the garage open she ran found her stuffie and waited for my dad to come in. Yesterday when my niece was dropped off she ran and got it and growled at the gate for attention. I think she is learning to put something in her mouth. She accidently jumped and scratched my niece. My niece started bawling. Chloe went and got her stuffie and tried to apologize. It was so cute.


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Obi is reallllyyy teething all over again from all the teeth he lost last week! If you plan to pet him, be sure to have a toy handy otherwise your hand/arm will be in his mouth. I can definitely see the tippy tops of new teeth breaking through where his premolars are coming in. Looks like the molars, incisors, and canines are already out and up, just the premolars now.

Thankfully the second you pop a toy in his mouth he continues to happily chew away so I'm pretty confident that it's a teething chew on you and not a I want to bite your arm off chew. 

Come onnnnn teeeth. Finish breaking through!


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

LunaBelle said:


> Miss Luna has moved on from her adventures upstairs to the downstairs bathroom. We keep the door closed, but my 3 year old.. Well he's three, I'm lucky he flushes the toilet. Luna is obsessed with toilet paper and not the clean kind. At least she trades it for treats *sigh*. Snotty chewed up tissue is not the worst thing I've ckeaned up, I guess.


Obi LOVES paper products. We have had to pull up our bathroom trash cans and take the toilet paper rolls off of the holders and just leave it on counter next to toilet or on back of toilet because Obi doesn't have strong enough impulse control for that right now. Paper is actually one of the things he has a tendency guard once he gets so it will be a slow and controlled introduction back to it.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Toilet paper. Sigh. I spent the first few weeks moving it ever higher because every time Mr. Griff had a split second of freedom, he would magically disappear and then dance back into view with the toilet paper roll (anyone else notice how a puppy whose wails can shatter glass when left alone in an ex pen for ten whole seconds and who sounds like Pamplona just coming down the stairs can be the most silent, invisible creature on earth when he is up to No Good? It's like his superpower...)

Being a charter member of the dog training philosophy of Pick Your Battles, I finally changed tactics completely and now make a huge happy fuss when he brings me the toilet paper. This irks DH no end, "Why are you rewarding him for that?" "Because this way we still have toilet paper and don't have to resort to post-it's and index cards, that's why."

Some distant day, it is my dream that the thrill will be gone and Mr. Griff will move on to other things...

Note to self: Get bigger dreams.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Noreaster, I laughed so hard at the response to your DH! (I just re-read it again for the 5th time and still laugh outloud) For 12 years we were never able to leave the TP in the dispenser in the downstairs bathroom. They never bothered the 2 bathrooms upstairs for some reason. Then when we would have company coming, I would put the roll back in the holder. Sure enough, the next day it would be shredded. I often wonder if they stopped by that bathroom every day just to check it out? Or they became smart enough to realize that company=toilet paper being back in the holder?


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Being a charter member of the dog training philosophy of Pick Your Battles, I finally changed tactics completely and now make a huge happy fuss when he brings me the toilet paper. This irks DH no end, "Why are you rewarding him for that?" "Because this way we still have toilet paper and don't have to resort to post-it's and index cards, that's why."
> 
> Some distant day, it is my dream that the thrill will be gone and Mr. Griff will move on to other things...


I do agree about picking your battles. There are worse things in the world other than paper for Obi to swallow and paper (most paper anyway) won't kill him. However, it's what could be wrapped _inside_ that paper napkin that worries me and in our case... since he has a tendency to guard paper, I'm really strict with him not associating fun with it at all since I can't control the placement of all paper products wherever we go. You know? If I allow him to play with it now and give the assumption it's OK for him to have, when we're out for a walk or at a restaurant and he sees a crumpled up napkin harboring a chicken bone, there would be very little chance of me getting him to ignore it. He would have already associated that he can have paper products so why not THIS paper product?

Luckily his guarding isn't terrible and isn't unmanageable and it's not with things you would expect. We can remove his bully stick and all of his toys except for one from his mouth and he's totally fine. That one toy is his frisbee which he is not allowed to have unless my husband or I are playing fetch with him and there is a specific way we get him to hand it over to us to throw again. You can't simply take it from his mouth... you have to make a big spectacle of praise, when he comes to you give him a whole lot of exciting petting and Good Boys!, and then when he turns his face towards you, you can take the frisbee out of his mouth. We basically have to wait for him to WANT to give it up. 

The other day we were walking around downtown Mount Dora (FL) and he scooped up a discarded rib bone. I thought to myself...this is it, I'm gonna lose my hand. Nope. I was able to remove the bone from his mouth totally uneventfully and he just continued walking along. A few days before that we were walking around our neighborhood and there are still houses under construction and so we have port-a-potties scattered about... well, by one port-a-potty there was a discarded empty TP roll, just the cardboard. Obi scooped it up and there went the walk. Went in to guard mode, laid on it, and wanted to chew it. We walk him with a harness so my husband was able to lift him by the harness and he dropped the roll but he was not a happy camper for the next few minutes until his short term memory forgot that ever happened. 

At first I was distraught over this but it could be a lot worse and with proper training and continued impulse control, situations that would lead to guarding wouldn't even happen.

[edit] Hopefully [/edit]


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry, did that come across as judgmental? Oh dear, I'll have to put myself in a time out. On the plus side, I can go sit next to Tennyson. 

Trust me when I say I completely understand that every pup is different. We all have stuff! At this moment, my stuff is busy chewing the cat's butt while his brother chews the cat's head. Gotta go.

:smooch:


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> I'm so sorry, did that come across as judgmental? Oh dear, I'll have to put myself in a time out. On the plus side, I can go sit next to Tennyson.
> 
> :smooch:


Oh ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! I'm sorry if my response came off in a way to insinuate that yours was judgmental! :doh:

I really do agree with picking battles, lol. I guess I was just mostly ranting about how I, unfortunately, have to battle paper. I wish I didn't have to but when you adopt a dog, you kind of sign on for their good and bad IMO.. (obviously there are caveats to the bad but generally speaking, dogs..especially puppies are not always going to meet your definition of perfect).


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Keleigh said:


> ..generally speaking, dogs..especially puppies are not always going to meet your definition of perfect).



Griffey says, "What?????"


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

*schooching over*

You guys, you guys, you guys..........
Toilet paper has always been puppy crack. My dear boy nailed it for over 6 months before I came up with a solution. Deaglan not only took the rolls but he pulled the holder out of the wall and left huge holes in the drywall. I had to go to Home Depot and purchase a piece of cherry wood that matches the décor in HIS bathroom. It covered the holes but no holder has been engineered to the wood as of yet. I have a post it on the shower door "Toilet paper in 2nd drawer." It's the little accent pieces you come to love after while.
Just this AM my lovely mail carrier asked to use the bathroom. Well it's really Deaglan's bathroom. Gregg (carrier) went in and shut the door. Deaglan would have no part of that rude action. Stood up and opened the door. I hear Greg say "Oh Nooooo." He comes out and asks for some paper towels. My mouth dropped. Here, the lovely Deaglan jumped up to get Greg's key chain and pushed him to the side mid-stream. Gave him some towels and heard him telling Deaglan "move!" Deaglan was only helping by licking Greg's fresh urine. Greg was beet red and I couldn't look him in the eye. Deaglan could though. He was very proud of himself.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Haaa lolllllll



Tennyson said:


> *schooching over*
> 
> You guys, you guys, you guys..........
> Toilet paper has always been puppy crack. My dear boy nailed it for over 6 months before I came up with a solution. Deaglan not only took the rolls but he pulled the holder out of the wall and left huge holes in the drywall. I had to go to Home Depot and purchase a piece of cherry wood that matches the décor in HIS bathroom. It covered the holes but no holder has been engineered to the wood as of yet. I have a post it on the shower door "Toilet paper in 2nd drawer." It's the little accent pieces you come to love after while.
> Just this AM my lovely mail carrier asked to use the bathroom. Well it's really Deaglan's bathroom. Gregg (carrier) went in and shut the door. Deaglan would have no part of that rude action. Stood up and opened the door. I hear Greg say "Oh Nooooo." He comes out and asks for some paper towels. My mouth dropped. Here, the lovely Deaglan jumped up to get Greg's key chain and pushed him to the side mid-stream. Gave him some towels and heard him telling Deaglan "move!" Deaglan was only helping by licking Greg's fresh urine. Greg was beet red and I couldn't look him in the eye. Deaglan could though. He was very proud of himself.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Tennyson, you not only are out of time out, you are the Grand Winner of the Internet for the day and quite possibly for the year and it's only May.

Best.mailman.story.EVER!


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> *schooching over*
> 
> You guys, you guys, you guys..........
> Toilet paper has always been puppy crack. My dear boy nailed it for over 6 months before I came up with a solution. Deaglan not only took the rolls but he pulled the holder out of the wall and left huge holes in the drywall. I had to go to Home Depot and purchase a piece of cherry wood that matches the décor in HIS bathroom. It covered the holes but no holder has been engineered to the wood as of yet. I have a post it on the shower door "Toilet paper in 2nd drawer." It's the little accent pieces you come to love after while.
> Just this AM my lovely mail carrier asked to use the bathroom. Well it's really Deaglan's bathroom. Gregg (carrier) went in and shut the door. Deaglan would have no part of that rude action. Stood up and opened the door. I hear Greg say "Oh Nooooo." He comes out and asks for some paper towels. My mouth dropped. Here, the lovely Deaglan jumped up to get Greg's key chain and pushed him to the side mid-stream. Gave him some towels and heard him telling Deaglan "move!" Deaglan was only helping by licking Greg's fresh urine. Greg was beet red and I couldn't look him in the eye. Deaglan could though. He was very proud of himself.


ahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhaahahahahaha


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for this thread. It is helpful and funny at the same time. In a few weeks I might have some posts! Until then ... Group Hug!!


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Please re-post that story in it's own thread so more people can enjoy it!


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

Tennyson that is too funny!!!!LMAO!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah had a major case of the zooms tonight. We have a love seat he can still fit behind and he does laps around it, in front of the coffee table to his dog bed in the dining room area and back around all the while with his beloved wubba in his mouth squeaking like crazy. At the very end of 15 mins of zooms, he took a flying leap into Daddy's lap. Karl looked so shocked when 30+ lbs of panting dog ended up in his lap! And then he proceeded to knaw on my fingers (basically using as a teething toy, because his back gums are so sore). I do admit to indulging him as long as I can stand it.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread needs to be compulsory reading for all those people looking for advice on a new puppy along with how to find a good breeder. Most will probably change their minds and get a canary!`


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 27, 2015)

Some random animal pooped in the yard. Guessing skunk....there are lots around. Cosmo found it before I did and quickly horked it down (doesn't touch his own poo). The gas that came eeking out of that dog's butt later that night made my husband and I run out of the room. That poop was the only unusual thing for him to consume and it royally upset the delicate belly balance. I didn't realize how foul of an odor could come out of him. Seriously.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

This thread is therapeutic. Just knowing we aren't alone...:bowl:


Yesterday... oh yesterday... First Jax got in trouble for terrorizing the neighbor's little Maltese. He scared her so badly that she slipped her collar/leash and Jax proceeded to chase her around both of our yards. When he caught her-- he sat on her head. :doh: So embarrassing. 

Because of this, we had to cut his potty break short. I lifted all 25 pounds of him and carried him inside. 

I sat down on the couch to look at my sons' school folders for the day and Jax had counter-surfed the paper towels. He brought them to me and then proceeded to poop on the floor--right in front of me. :doh::doh::doh: 

Did he bring the paper towels to me as a way of telling me I was going to have a mess to clean up? :bowl: I think my three month old TRAINED ME not to cut his potty time short and the consequences of trying to do so. :uhoh:

Thank goodness the bratface is adorable. :heartbeat


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Belcher said:


> Your puppy is so cute i also had one last year. Which breed is this? I am planning to adopt one this month.


Like everyone else on here she is a golden.


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

So you remember that old movie "Gremlins"? Remember that you aren't supposed to get them wet or they turn into wee Devils.

Of course you do. 

It's summer here so the sprinklers are out in force. Honey has to vanquish every... single... lawn. Then she goes wild because she is wet. When we bathe her, she goes nuts. I wish it were zoomies! It's more pacing back and forth, dropping and rolling on the ground (must get dirty again!) DH thinks we have a gremlin living with us. She gets nippy, the only time.


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

I have a good one for you all. I had to drive my daughter to work at 6:30 this morning, and as usual, I took Caper with me so that he didn't wake up the entire household in my absence. I dropped off my daughter and turned, bleary eyed, for home. For some reason, Caper was awfully quiet ( you know how that goes, puppy owners...) so I looked in my rearview mirror. The last row of seats were down in my SUV, and guess what I had the joy of witnessing? You can probably imagine. Yes, it was "the pose"....back arched, gift giving pose. I was completely helpless...could only watch in horror as he proceeded then to "clean it up" like the helpful little guy that he is. Sigh. Let's just say my windows were wide open the rest of the way home, and I was wide awake !!!


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I was laying in the recliner, half asleep, and I hear Emily chewing on something. I look down and she has the rug corner pulled up, chewing on it. She chewed off a small corner of our $500 rug..


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

EChoe88 said:


> I was laying in the recliner, half asleep, and I hear Emily chewing on something. I look down and she has the rug corner pulled up, chewing on it. She chewed off a small corner of our $500 rug..



I do believe that's HER $500 rug lol


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Today was challenging to say the least. We cannot break her of jumping up and biting me. Not to mention she is getting to big. She had a over stimulated play session with my mom. She went to toss the frisbee and chloe grabbed the back of her arm. Chloe ended up with all four feet in thr air and landed on her back. Luckily she is ok. The only good thing today was her walk with the easy walk harness went very well.


----------



## EllaRose'sMum (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I'm fried. I'm home with Ella 24/7-crate her at night. She's 16wks today. Nipping & whiney for 2 days. We have a/c-she's had 2 walks already...ice cubes...played ball briefly but ran off to chew rocks so came inside. I feel guilty when I crate her when I'm home. Open concept home-baby gates don't work. Thank God my husband bbqs..I greet him at door with whatever I find in freezer. I just wonder how much she should nap? Is she bored or over tired? We have so many toys/chews available. Our kids are older-so out working summer jobs or "having a life" lol-spuratic help. God I'm tired ?


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

EllaRose'sMum said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm fried. I'm home with Ella 24/7-crate her at night. She's 16wks today. Nipping & whiney for 2 days. We have a/c-she's had 2 walks already...ice cubes...played ball briefly but ran off to chew rocks so came inside. I feel guilty when I crate her when I'm home. Open concept home-baby gates don't work. Thank God my husband bbqs..I greet him at door with whatever I find in freezer. I just wonder how much she should nap? Is she bored or over tired? We have so many toys/chews available. Our kids are older-so out working summer jobs or "having a life" lol-spuratic help. God I'm tired ?


Don't feel bad for crating her at home. Puppies need to sleep more than they're awake so if she's not plopping down in the open spaces, crate her so she can catch some Zzz's.

We have an open floor plan and baby gates were not practical either. If Obi was awake for more than two hours, he'd be a cranky pants. In the beginning, we'd crate him every two hours during the day so he can calm down and nap. Usually he would fall right asleep because he _was _tired but wanted to fight it.

These days he'll freely sleep wherever his head lands so we rarely have to crate him during the day. He's still crated at night for sleep.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

EllaRose'sMum said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm fried. I'm home with Ella 24/7-crate her at night. She's 16wks today. Nipping & whiney for 2 days. We have a/c-she's had 2 walks already...ice cubes...played ball briefly but ran off to chew rocks so came inside. I feel guilty when I crate her when I'm home. Open concept home-baby gates don't work. Thank God my husband bbqs..I greet him at door with whatever I find in freezer. I just wonder how much she should nap? Is she bored or over tired? We have so many toys/chews available. Our kids are older-so out working summer jobs or "having a life" lol-spuratic help. God I'm tired ?


Griffey's first six weeks were like that...we still had four feet of snow and it was brutal cold, so outdoor time was a real challenge...he'd get wired and then too busy to remember to sleep...so I'd finally pick him up like a baby and rock him. Not kidding....I'd stagger around the house walking him like a zombie. It worked and I would have resorted to far more embarrassment than that!

Sending you a hug.

P.S. Crate with a frozen Kong is currently my go-to when Mama needs a breather!!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So Griffey has discovered counter surfing in a big way. I have finally almost trained myself to keep all food items back from the edge or put away, but my husband was gone for the week this started and still has not caught on to the new world order. Needless to say, Griffey figured that out very, very quickly...

The hardest part is that it's really hard not to laugh, because he's just so proud of himself. I come around the corner and there he is, paws on the counter, tickled to death and smiling at me..."Mama! Look what I CAN DO!!! Am VERY BIG DOG!!"

Fortunately, my BC mix, aka The Enforcer, finds zero amusement in this blatant disregard of The Rules, and will haul him down and then hump him a few times just to get the point across. He then throws me a look accusing me of not doing my part and stomps out of the room...which I find even funnier.

Never a dull moment...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is funny.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Above post reported as spam


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Griffey and Hobey must be trading notes on bad behavior. Yesterday he grabbed a block of butter from the counter and wolfed it right down. He'd never before shown any counter surfing tendencies, so I can only imagine the wafting scent of butter overwhelmed his sensibilities and he just had to have it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

gretzky said:


> Griffey and Hobey must be trading notes on bad behavior. Yesterday he grabbed a block of butter from the counter and wolfed it right down. He'd never before shown any counter surfing tendencies, so I can only imagine the wafting scent of butter overwhelmed his sensibilities and he just had to have it.


OMG! I hope he has a strong stomach! Rundle would suffer for a week if she did something like that. But, she certainly tries to eat everything in her path. They are like vacuums!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Somehow the stars aligned for Hobey! Would you believe that he only threw up once?! No diarrhea or even runny poop. However without a negative consequence now he's constantly putting his front paws on counters and tables. We brought out the spray bottle and returned the gates to keep him in the family room and out of the kitchen. 

Yesterday in less than 5 minutes he dug a giant trench next to the house foundation. He had been lying in the grass with a stick, and I was gardening on the other side of the yard and didn't notice the digging. This morning, he found a black snake in the trench. A better wake-up than 5 cups of coffee!! The snake got away, so I hope that he stays away - or at least hidden


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Snakes. Shudder. I'd still be screaming!

So...tomorrow Griffey turns five months old and it's quite clear that he thinks he is all that, a bag of chips, and maybe a beer. (What is it with Goldens and beer? All of mine have begged for it endlessly and to my knowledge, never had any).

He is the DUDE. (Cue theme song http://youtu.be/OeGA5DLMKbQ) He struts now. He marks now. This might be a tiny bit more impressive if it weren't for the fact that every time he marks, he pees on his own front feet. My boy is gifted, no?

So yesterday I was trying to pull together yet another load of laundry and in doing so, threw some stuff on the bed that included my oldest dog's thunder shirt I grabbed off the floor. What I hadn't thought through is, well, he's a bit of a...dribbler...when he's nervous and we'd had a storm the night before.

So in struts MARKING DUDE who of course leaps on the bed, smells the shirt, and does his thing. Unfortunately, he's big on starting but hasn't quite perfected stopping...so as I turn toward him he gets that "uh oh" worried look on his face and apparently was unable to prevent a full download. On our bed.

Fortunately, it didn't quite make the mattress. All I had to wash was the bedspread, blanket, sheets, mattress pad and oh, the original laundry.

It's a really, really lucky thing he's cute...


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Favorite memory - the first time I saw Casper's toenails on the counter. Just the toenails, he couldn't reach his head up there yet.

Casper is four, but I love this thread. I'm feeling for you guys!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a cutie that Griffey is! He looks like a total teenager! Happy to hear that your mattress was saved.


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

So I bought Duchess a beef trachea for her to chew on. What I wasn't counting on was how Gawd awfull it smells!!! She has to chew it next to the dinner table while we are eating. She likes to try and bring it into my bed to chew it. So needless to say no more beef tracheas. I can't even go to the bathroom by myself anymore. Anytime Duchess hears the bathroom door open here she comes. She even peeks her head in the shower to see what is going on in there. Lol!!


----------



## _bella_ (Jun 2, 2015)

This forum is a godsend! I wish I had found it long ago. My Bella is not a golden but a flushing, retrieving spaniel type gundog all the same and with very very similar character traits of a golden during puppyhood and (hopefully) adulthood.
I'm just hitting week 4 with my Bella, she is 12 weeks old. This is the first puppy I've ever had and at 2 weeks with us I thought I was going to go insane. No one and I mean no one prepares you for puppyhood. I have no children so I have no experience with the crankies, the tantrums, crying, peeing randomly (once when I asked her to sit!) wild dervish spazms at the end of the leash, zooming left right and everywhere else out of no where. 
Every week I think ok, I've made it one more week...I think I've got it all under control. Then she proceeds to learn something new, like where one of the litter boxes is hidden and gives you a catpoo kiss and I realize, I have nothing under control. Oh, and let's order take-out again because I have no energy to shop, much less cook. Between the two cats and Bella, they are all tag teaming me to see which one will make me cry first. But, I WILL NOT BREAK!


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

OMG - I have just lost an hour of productive work reading this thread! I can so relate to all of it! My boy hasn't met another dog he won't hump! Otherwise he is fairly good with humans - he would rather do the pet and pee move. I warn people! Only dog people get it. 

I do have this obnoxious neighbor that will come outside when he sees us, come over, pick him up (he now weighs in at about 32 lbs) and otherwise get him riled up! He has a extremely overweight golden...fat, fat, fat. Can barely walk. So he thinks he knows all things "golden" (And rather ill behaved children as well). I've been warning him all along that my precious baby boy bites...hard and sharp! Well he got it the other day! : I would have bitten him too! 

I know my new neighbors must think this dog's name is "go potty" or "drop it" and assorted other names! 

I work from home, so am constantly with him, he spends the day 1 foot from me but wants to be even closer and I give in the "barking" from his pen..he is currently sprawled out next to me. Of course this was after the hole he dug this morning as I was trying to get the kid off to school! 

We have all the other trials and troubles - but my biggest complaint right now - this dog won't go outside! I get that it is hot..but good grief! We have to carry him (did I mention he is 32 lbs) to the farthest part of the yard, and then as he sprints for the door, we have to haul his butt back ...it then becomes a game. Just as you are done ready to haul his [email protected]# back inside and deal with the missed puppy pad..he pees! He just wants to be inside. He won't get out of his crate in the morning..it is comical to hear my hubby trying to get him out. He will hold it forever so that he can sleep. Doesn't matter if it is 6:00 am or 8:00 am!


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

Skyedog I would love to sleep until 8 maybe. Ok 7. During the week it is 5:30 weekends it is 6:15 maybe 6:30 if Duchess is feeling generous. My dog wants to go outside every hour on the hour. Just to piddle a little. LOL that rhymed.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Love this thread


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So ever since chloe started sleeing upstairs on the bed my mom gets up at the usual time around six. She used to get up and lay back down on her bed in the kitchen. My mom would put the gate back up so she could go back to bed since chloe would usually want to play. Chloe always laid back down in the kitchen and went back to sleep. Now it is light at 600 when my mom goes back upstairs she barks at the gate. I am like chloe thanks for waking me up.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh the takeout bill! Yes! I haven't cooked a good homemade meal in months. And I am in such desperate need for a pedicure, but can't find 2 hours to get there and have it done. I feel productive if I get to blow dry my hair lol.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think we have figured out Chloe's land shark phase has been over for a long time. Her jumping up on me and biting is her wanting to play rough.


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

I had this posted on another thread but this is the gift Ava gave us last week after a rain shower and mud puddle dance. I guess she thought she should dry those feet off on the sofa! Thankfully most of it was covered.


----------



## JavaQ (Apr 6, 2015)

Java, almost 19 wks, now opens doors. I'm so pleased we upgraded to lever handles when we built this house. Of course when we were building we had our 9yr old, laid back, golden Zoe. And the new leather furniture(Java's favorite thing to jump on when the zoomies start), wasn't a great choice either. I wasn't totally alarmed when she started opening doors that she could push open(although my daughters weren't so happy when she visited them in the bathroom). But today she can now open our front door that pulls open. It's kind of amazing to watch, but with 3 kids in the house I know someone will forget to lock it. Sending my husband out to replace with a regular old door knob!! And not to mention her hanger obsession


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

JavaQ said:


> Java, almost 19 wks, now opens doors. I'm so pleased we upgraded to lever handles when we built this house. Of course when we were building we had our 9yr old, laid back, golden Zoe. And the new leather furniture(Java's favorite thing to jump on when the zoomies start), wasn't a great choice either. I wasn't totally alarmed when she started opening doors that she could push open(although my daughters weren't so happy when she visited them in the bathroom). But today she can now open our front door that pulls open. It's kind of amazing to watch, but with 3 kids in the house I know someone will forget to lock it. Sending my husband out to replace with a regular old door knob!! And not to mention her hanger obsession


That is pretty amazing. Chloe pulls on her bells on the patio door and has inadvertantly opened it and closed it. Your pup is a cutie.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

JavaQ said:


> Java, almost 19 wks, now opens doors. I'm so pleased we upgraded to lever handles when we built this house. Of course when we were building we had our 9yr old, laid back, golden Zoe. And the new leather furniture(Java's favorite thing to jump on when the zoomies start), wasn't a great choice either. I wasn't totally alarmed when she started opening doors that she could push open(although my daughters weren't so happy when she visited them in the bathroom). But today she can now open our front door that pulls open. It's kind of amazing to watch, but with 3 kids in the house I know someone will forget to lock it. Sending my husband out to replace with a regular old door knob!! And not to mention her hanger obsession


She's beautiful! And what a smart girlie!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Does anyone ever sit back and say for all the chaos our puppies cause they are actually really good 90 percent of the time. I was thinking about this today. Chloe may have a total of an hour combined during the day that makes us get frazzled.


----------



## Rvdogs (Sep 27, 2012)

Noreaster, I have duct tape on 3 of 4 legs of my end table and the 4th is turned to the back where she can't get to it.


----------



## Rvdogs (Sep 27, 2012)

There are days that I know if I have to: say her name one more time, rescue the cat or our 15 yo Lhasa one mor time, dig a piece of god knows what out of her mouth one more time, find another hole in anything, chewed spot on the carpet, fix the screen door ONE MORE TIME, I'm leaving the front door open accidentally on purpose and I don't care how **** cute you are. I know these are the teenage times and like my kids I'll look back and wish I had these times back, but for the love of god can I please just have my morning cup of coffee in peace? And I'm sorry, there is no amount of exercise that I can possibly give her that tires her out for more than an hour, so if I hear a tired pup is a happy pup one more time I'm going to explode, I don't think I played with my kids this much. Wednesday, after 4 solid days of rain, I decided I didn't care how hard it was raining WE were going for a walk. So off we went in a wind driven downpour, head down, rain jacket flapping like an angry duck and this golden demon jumping, spinning, splashing around me. I can only imagine what we looked like as people drove by. I have to admit though, the first two time she turned and gave me the "isn't this great" look I growled at her to just keep walking, the third time the "look" won and we actually had fun splashing in the rain. I guess it's not all bad, just a little bad, mostly good. Why couldn't they be ugly it'd be so much easier to be mad at them. Sigh.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Man Chloe is a calm puppy compared to some of your guys puppy adventures.


----------



## ntellya (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a rough day with my newest love, Darwin, and am glad this thread is here! Sometimes we forget how fleeting puppyhood is...in a few years he will be the mellow well behaved guy that he was bred (and will be raised) to be. In the meantime he is teaching me PATIENCE - more than I can ever teach him.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

JavaQ said:


> Java, almost 19 wks, now opens doors. I'm so pleased we upgraded to lever handles when we built this house.


I feel your pain on this one, but thankfully in my house it's an interior challenge only. We changed all of our interior door handles to levers last year and I recently had to have a handy man come install thumb locks at the tops of several doors because Comet has learned to let himself into the bathroom to eat toilet paper, into my kids' bedrooms to eat kleenex, into the playroom to eat blocks, etc. Thankfully now, with the help of a few thumb locks, I can keep him locked out... for all other problem areas we have gates.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Buddy had constant loose poops up until the age of 8 months. And even worse he sometimes ate them (sorry too much information). It delayed his toilet training, they were impossible to pick up cleanly, it was embarrasing when we were out say at dog school and he must have been so uncomfortable the poor chap. With a lot of help from the vet we finally sorted it with : monthly instead of 3 monthly deworming, change of kibble to the vet recommended one, occaisonal pro biotics, a couple of natural bifidus youghurts per week ( frozen in the kong) and no fresh bones, slow cooked bones nor antlers. His poops are now perfect 9am and 9pm always bang on the same spot in the garden! Heaven!!!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Buddy ate any and every poop he could find including his own. I swear once I caught him turning round to try to eat it before it had even plopped on the floor. I was heartbroken. He was always sick, smelt awful, I wouldn't let him lick or nuzzle the children and walks off lead were out of the question. And then one day, at around 8 months, it stopped. Just like that from one day to the next. It is so much easier to love him now!!


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for giving me hope that my 4 month old will grow out of his nasty poop eating....not pleasant at all for us humans!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> We have had the problem with Chloe eating her own. Sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't. All we can do is catch her and clean it right up. We have some forbid coming so hope it works or she outgrows it. It is pretty nasty.


Buddy ate his poop and every other animals poop he could find. It was honestly awful. Once I caught him literally swivelling round trying to eat his as it landed on the floor. Then the horrible habit just stopped. Stopped overnight when he got to 7 1/2 months. He leaves everything alone now. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle was eating poop too. We switched her food from a limited ingredient lamb and apple formula to a grain free chicken formula and voila! No more poop eating. She must have been trying to supplement her diet with something in the other dogs waste. Whatever it was (e.g. chicken) changing her food seemed to fix it.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle was eating poop too. We switched her food from a limited ingredient lamb and apple formula to a grain free chicken formula and voila! No more poop eating. She must have been trying to supplement her diet with something in the other dogs waste. Whatever it was (e.g. chicken) changing her food seemed to fix it.


Can you tell me what brand your using.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Buddy ate any and every poop he could find including his own. I swear once I caught him turning round to try to eat it before it had even plopped on the floor. I was heartbroken. He was always sick, smelt awful, I wouldn't let him lick or nuzzle the children and walks off lead were out of the question. And then one day, at around 8 months, it stopped. Just like that from one day to the next. It is so much easier to love him now!!


I hope it stops. We have tried everything


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> I hope it stops. We have tried everything


How old is he? Buddy improved when we put him on Royal Canin for GR Junior and added probiotics to his food.


----------



## jnjmc (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm currently at the vet because Charlie may or may not have eaten some lawn little brown mushrooms that may or may not be poisonous! I turned my head for a few seconds and he was in them. He seemed fine, but after trying to figure out what they were and too many mushroom related pet death/liver failure posts in my search - better safe than sorry! I think they were what's commonly called lawnmower's mushrooms. So now he's getting bloodwork, induced vomiting, and charcoal. $323 for a few seconds of not paying attention to a 9 week old puppy!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> How old is he? Buddy improved when we put him on Royal Canin for GR Junior and added probiotics to his food.


She is five months.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

jnjmc said:


> I'm currently at the vet because Charlie may or may not have eaten some lawn little brown mushrooms that may or may not be poisonous! I turned my head for a few seconds and he was in them. He seemed fine, but after trying to figure out what they were and too many mushroom related pet death/liver failure posts in my search - better safe than sorry! I think they were what's commonly called lawnmower's mushrooms. So now he's getting bloodwork, induced vomiting, and charcoal. $323 for a few seconds of not paying attention to a 9 week old puppy!


We had a lot of rain here. We had hundreds in our backyard. We caught Chloe pulling them up last week. She was fine but like you said it's better to be safe. She is a lot older at five months.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Buddy has a habit that makes me tear my hair out. He scrabbles all the water out of his bowl and creates a huge wet mess and then treads it through the house. I have tried just leaving the bowl at a shallow level but he does it anyway and it is so hot here at the moment I can't run the risk of him running out of water. Ideas?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Can you tell me what brand your using.


She has only been fed Acana (with the exception of vet prescribed food when she had nonstop diarrhoea for awhile). This is the brand we are currently feeding that led to no more poop eating. 
Wild Prairie | ACANA Pet Foods


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Buddy has a habit that makes me tear my hair out. He scrabbles all the water out of his bowl and creates a huge wet mess and then treads it through the house. I have tried just leaving the bowl at a shallow level but he does it anyway and it is so hot here at the moment I can't run the risk of him running out of water. Ideas?


Using either elevated dog bowls, or sometimes using plastic bowls rather than steel bowls helps with this.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> She has only been fed Acana (with the exception of vet prescribed food when she had nonstop diarrhoea for awhile). This is the brand we are currently feeding that led to no more poop eating.
> Wild Prairie | ACANA Pet Foods


Thanks for that. If it doesn't eventually stop maybe we will try this. It has all the minerals and stuff a large breed puppy or dog needs. She just would eat less because it has a lot more calories.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> She has only been fed Acana (with the exception of vet prescribed food when she had nonstop diarrhoea for awhile). This is the brand we are currently feeding that led to no more poop eating.
> Wild Prairie | ACANA Pet Foods


I have just been looking at the Acana Foods site and I am really interested in it. But I can't figure out which food is appropriate for which age of dog? Even on the product guide it does not say. Here in Europe I buy "junior" food for Buddy and he does not have "adult food" until the age of 15 months. So do I buy the "large puppy" acana brand? He is nearly 9 months and weighs 32 kgs.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> I have just been looking at the Acana Foods site and I am really interested in it. But I can't figure out which food is appropriate for which age of dog? Even on the product guide it does not say. Here in Europe I buy "junior" food for Buddy and he does not have "adult food" until the age of 15 months. So do I buy the "large puppy" acana brand? He is nearly 9 months and weighs 32 kgs.


That food that she provided a link for looks like it is fine for large breed pups or adults. It has calcium and phosphorous and glucosemine and chondrotin. I noticed it is more then the nutro we are feeding but she would eat less so it would end up being the same.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

How many cups of Acana does Rundle get a day.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> I have just been looking at the Acana Foods site and I am really interested in it. But I can't figure out which food is appropriate for which age of dog? Even on the product guide it does not say. Here in Europe I buy "junior" food for Buddy and he does not have "adult food" until the age of 15 months. So do I buy the "large puppy" acana brand? He is nearly 9 months and weighs 32 kgs.


I think it is really up to you how you want to feed your dog and what your breeder/vet recommends. We were feeding Rundle Acana puppy & junior, same as what her breeder fed her. But, she had really bad diarrhoea for awhile (not due to Acana food), and during that time we had to switch to a vet prescribed adult formula for GI health. She seemed to prefer the adult food so much that by the time we finished her large bag of puppy and junior food we started comparing the nutritional content between the puppy and adult food. We could not detect major differences between the two, so we switched Rundle to adult food maybe when she was around 4.5 months? The difference is that we don't follow the "adult feeding guidelines," we are still following the puppy feeding guidelines from her previous food, because we recognize that she needs more food than what is recommended for adults because she is still growing. Once she exceeds 44lbs we will begin to decrease the amount she is getting same as recommended on the acana puppy & junior feeding guide. Hope this makes sense


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> How many cups of Acana does Rundle get a day.


We are giving Rundle approximately 3 cups of Acana a day. Vet says she weighed 40lbs when she was there on the weekend.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I think it is really up to you how you want to feed your dog and what your breeder/vet recommends. We were feeding Rundle Acana puppy & junior, same as what her breeder fed her. But, she had really bad diarrhoea for awhile (not due to Acana food), and during that time we had to switch to a vet prescribed adult formula for GI health. She seemed to prefer the adult food so much that by the time we finished her large bag of puppy and junior food we started comparing the nutritional content between the puppy and adult food. We could not detect major differences between the two, so we switched Rundle to adult food maybe when she was around 4.5 months? The difference is that we don't follow the "adult feeding guidelines," we are still following the puppy feeding guidelines from her previous food, because we recognize that she needs more food than what is recommended for adults because she is still growing. Once she exceeds 44lbs we will begin to decrease the amount she is getting same as recommended on the acana puppy & junior feeding guide. Hope this makes sense


Makes perfect sense thank you. I love the fact that the list of ingrédients is so simple. I need the internet to decipher what is in the "quality" food we currently use. I'll wait until I get to the end of this bag and then give it a try. Last question... do you wet it or leave it dry?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> We are giving Rundle approximately 3 cups of Acana a day. Vet says she weighed 40lbs when she was there on the weekend.


Thanks. She is the same age and weight as Chloe. This may be worth a try.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Makes perfect sense thank you. I love the fact that the list of ingrédients is so simple. I need the internet to decipher what is in the "quality" food we currently use. I'll wait until I get to the end of this bag and then give it a try. Last question... do you wet it or leave it dry?


I leave it dry (sorta  ). I say that because we add 1/2 tablespoon of pure pumpkin puree and 1/2 tablespoon of plain yogurt to her breakfast and dinner to help with GI health. Rundle eats all sorts of grass, twigs, leaves off the ground, which in the past has contributed to softer stools. The addition of pumpkin has helped keep her stool more solid, and yogurt keeps her bowel healthy. Plus, she loves it!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Buddy has a habit that makes me tear my hair out. He scrabbles all the water out of his bowl and creates a huge wet mess and then treads it through the house. I have tried just leaving the bowl at a shallow level but he does it anyway and it is so hot here at the moment I can't run the risk of him running out of water. Ideas?



Try using one of these

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=60714&dept_id=364

Holds 3 litres but only about 250ml in the bowl to access


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Makes perfect sense thank you. I love the fact that the list of ingrédients is so simple. I need the internet to decipher what is in the "quality" food we currently use. I'll wait until I get to the end of this bag and then give it a try. Last question... do you wet it or leave it dry?


Also, make sure if you are going to do the switch that you do a slow transition because switching their food quickly can cause stomach upset. I recommend, substituting new food with old food by 1/4 increases each day. 
example: 
Day 1: 1/4 new food, 3/4 old food
Day 2: 1/2 new food, 1/2 old food
Day 3: 3/4 new food, 1/4 old food
Day 4: All new food or mostly new food, with small additions of whatever is left over from the old bag
Even this might be too fast of transition for some dogs. But, only you will know how sensitive your dog is to introducing new foods.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for all this advice. I too give Buddy yoghurt which he loves. But I usually freeze it in his kong. I'll let you know how we go along. I just checked and I can mail order it it France. And price Wise it compares with what I am currently buying. Thanks again.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Try using one of these
> 
> Elevated Pet Water Fountain 21 Litres on Sale | Free UK Delivery | PetPlanet.co.uk
> 
> Holds 3 litres but only about 250ml in the bowl to access


That looks great. Have you tried it? reasonably priced too. I am definately going to check it out. Buddy is already a really sloppy messy drinker even before he gets round to splashing out the rest so this looks like it could do the job. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

BuddyinFrance said:


> That looks great. Have you tried it? reasonably priced too. I am definately going to check it out. Buddy is already a really sloppy messy drinker even before he gets round to splashing out the rest so this looks like it could do the job. Thanks for helping.



We have one at home. Works fine. The filter is only for stopping dirt and such circulating though so don't expect anything more from it


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I just finished reading this entire thread and still have tears running down my cheeks from laughing. Hubby is in other room and keeps asking me why I'm laughing. 

Always having multiple dogs in our home, all at various ages, I can certainly relate to much of it.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

*Arghh!!! WHHHHHYYYYYY?*

Bear is super smart. He is not allowed on the furniture and he knows it. He has never been allowed on the couch and is removed right away if he jumps up. So whhhhyyyyy does he keep doing it? The new development is jumping up on the bed. :doh: He just lies down on both and looks at me. He has two beds and a crate (which he sleeps in at night). Is he testing me? Does he think it's a game? How long will it last??


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Like 4goldengirls spent an enjoyable hour reading this forum .... makes me appreciate the three older goldens I have that much more but also brings back found memories of two goldens I had as puppies. As for eating poop - it something that seems to come back from time to time .... mine three are 12, 10 & 10. And as for humping - Milie, ten year female will mount Hank, 12 year male, and then Nikki (Millie's sister) will mount Millie! Goldens are such great and amusing friends!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

And...we're back. For those of you who missed my whiny thread in Chit Chat, I am now on day eight of a really, really fun new condition called zoster sine herpete, which sounds like a type of lizard polka band but is actually shingles but without the rash. While not even I can complain about not having a rash, according to the ER doc, what this means is that the virus attacks the nerves at bone level, instead of skin level. Pain? I can't even describe...and painkillers make me nauseated.

Fortunately, at least timing wise, Griffey has been grappling with losing THE BIG TEETH so he's been fairly subdued, although I now have bloody spit on every throw pillow in the house and his breath makes me woozy. By subdued I mean he doesn't spend every waking minute trying to get me outside with him and will actually come try to cuddle every once in a while. Since he is blissfully unaware of exactly how big he now is, said "cuddle" starts out with 50 pounds of legs, tail, and abbatoir breath landing on my body at full speed. Fun times.

He'd still rather we were outside...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> He'd still rather we were outside...


So sorry you're in pain. Nothing like debilitating illness to help you appreciate when you are feeling good and healthy. But, seriously that is such a cute picture! It is so hard to say no to those little faces.... Feel better soon! :crossfing


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Hailey said:


> Bear is super smart. He is not allowed on the furniture and he knows it. He has never been allowed on the couch and is removed right away if he jumps up. So whhhhyyyyy does he keep doing it? The new development is jumping up on the bed. :doh: He just lies down on both and looks at me. He has two beds and a crate (which he sleeps in at night). Is he testing me? Does he think it's a game? How long will it last??


Forever? Boomer was willing to give the bed a pass unless he got cold. Then he'd come over to my side and breathe on my face until I'd let him up with me. Why yes, I am an enabler.:wavey:

It's a little like Griffey's new hobby, counter surfing...why now? Because now he CAN. Bear is now SuperBear, can leap tall furniture with a single bound!!!! Fun times!!!!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Bear is now SuperBear, can leap tall furniture with a single bound!!!! Fun times!!!!


Yikes. Our bed is pretty high, too... I'm sure he's proud of himself! I will have to take a picture the next time I catch him up there.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hailey said:


> Yikes. Our bed is pretty high, too... I'm sure he's proud of himself! I will have to take a picture the next time I catch him up there.


Times like this I'm glad Noah hasn't figured out how to jump on things. Little mister still insists someone lifts his hiney into the car. Not SUV, car. All he'd have to do is step up with his back leg and he'd be in like Flynn. And we do let him on the bed, but he needs a hiney lift for that too. He hasn't realized yet that he could get a running start.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> And...we're back. For those of you who missed my whiny thread in Chit Chat, I am now on day eight of a really, really fun new condition called zoster sine herpete, which sounds like a type of lizard polka band but is actually shingles but without the rash. While not even I can complain about not having a rash, according to the ER doc, what this means is that the virus attacks the nerves at bone level, instead of skin level. Pain? I can't even describe...and painkillers make me nauseated.
> 
> Fortunately, at least timing wise, Griffey has been grappling with losing THE BIG TEETH so he's been fairly subdued, although I now have bloody spit on every throw pillow in the house and his breath makes me woozy. By subdued I mean he doesn't spend every waking minute trying to get me outside with him and will actually come try to cuddle every once in a while. Since he is blissfully unaware of exactly how big he now is, said "cuddle" starts out with 50 pounds of legs, tail, and abbatoir breath landing on my body at full speed. Fun times.
> 
> He'd still rather we were outside...


Remind me how old Griffey is again? Noah seems behind in his teeth losing from others. He's broken his bottom back molars in, but not the tops, and all his front teeth are adult teeth, but those sharp baby canines are still there and not loose at all. But I can tell his gums are probably very sore, because he takes awhile to chew up a very small soft treat - I can see him working it around in his mouth to get just the right bite. Makes it harder for training too, when you're trying to give lots of rewards back to back and you have to stop and wait on him! LOL

I read about your shingles - my dad had them several years ago on one side of his body - he was miserable! I hope that you're starting to feel better now! 

And finally - I absolutely ADORE that picture of Griffey!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Times like this I'm glad Noah hasn't figured out how to jump on things. Little mister still insists someone lifts his hiney into the car. Not SUV, car. All he'd have to do is step up with his back leg and he'd be in like Flynn. And we do let him on the bed, but he needs a hiney lift for that too. He hasn't realized yet that he could get a running start.


Buddy is 9 months... he does take a big running start at the bed but still ends up with his front paws and front half of his body on the bed and waits for me to lift up his rump! So cute.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Remind me how old Griffey is again? Noah seems behind in his teeth losing from others. He's broken his bottom back molars in, but not the tops, and all his front teeth are adult teeth, but those sharp baby canines are still there and not loose at all. But I can tell his gums are probably very sore, because he takes awhile to chew up a very small soft treat - I can see him working it around in his mouth to get just the right bite. Makes it harder for training too, when you're trying to give lots of rewards back to back and you have to stop and wait on him! LOL
> 
> I read about your shingles - my dad had them several years ago on one side of his body - he was miserable! I hope that you're starting to feel better now!
> 
> And finally - I absolutely ADORE that picture of Griffey!


I don't think he's behind Robin. Rundle just lost her last canine. Her adult canines were coming in already before she finally lost her two top ones.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hailey said:


> Bear is super smart. He is not allowed on the furniture and he knows it. He has never been allowed on the couch and is removed right away if he jumps up. So whhhhyyyyy does he keep doing it? The new development is jumping up on the bed. :doh: He just lies down on both and looks at me. He has two beds and a crate (which he sleeps in at night). Is he testing me? Does he think it's a game? How long will it last??



That "lay down and look" is Bear trying manipulate you. Millie did this with the couch and now she has free reign on there. She did this with the bed and after months of fighting it she finally wore me down one night, I was so tired, and now she sleeps EVERY night on our bed. Every night after we brush our teeth we return to the bedroom where Millie is in my spot. She looks at me at then starts pretending that she is just oh so tired that she has to close her eyes and ignore me when I give her a chance to move by herself. Every night I pick her up and rearrange her so why does she do it?! Because she can!! Haha


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

My father had shingles years ago and it was the only illness that kept him home from work in 30 years. He was miserable, so you have my sympathy. That picture of the dog peeking through the window is a winner!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Chritty said:


> That "lay down and look" is Bear trying manipulate you. Millie did this with the couch and now she has free reign on there. She did this with the bed and after months of fighting it she finally wore me down one night, I was so tired, and now she sleeps EVERY night on our bed. Every night after we brush our teeth we return to the bedroom where Millie is in my spot. She looks at me at then starts pretending that she is just oh so tired that she has to close her eyes and ignore me when I give her a chance to move by herself. Every night I pick her up and rearrange her so why does she do it?! Because she can!! Haha


Ha ha. Buddy does exactly this every night on my bed too. And when I try to pick him up or push him or roll him over to 'rearrange him". he plays "the exhausted ado who is out of it' and just becomes 66lbs of dead weight! Every night. Funny thing is as soon as I have finally shifted him and got myself in to bed he decides to jump straight down and sleep on the floor!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh, Noreaster! I wish I could give you a hug but I imagine that is the last thing you want!

That photo of Griffey . . .just . . .too . . .much . . .cuteness.

I adore your home, too. Does it feel like you're on vacation all the time there, minus the painful illness and mischievous doggies?


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> And...we're back. For those of you who missed my whiny thread in Chit Chat, I am now on day eight of a really, really fun new condition called zoster sine herpete, which sounds like a type of lizard polka band but is actually shingles but without the rash. While not even I can complain about not having a rash, according to the ER doc, what this means is that the virus attacks the nerves at bone level, instead of skin level. Pain? I can't even describe...and painkillers make me nauseated.
> 
> Fortunately, at least timing wise, Griffey has been grappling with losing THE BIG TEETH so he's been fairly subdued, although I now have bloody spit on every throw pillow in the house and his breath makes me woozy. By subdued I mean he doesn't spend every waking minute trying to get me outside with him and will actually come try to cuddle every once in a while. Since he is blissfully unaware of exactly how big he now is, said "cuddle" starts out with 50 pounds of legs, tail, and abbatoir breath landing on my body at full speed. Fun times.
> 
> He'd still rather we were outside...


Glad to see you back on this thread, and with sense of humour intact!  I hope that means you are beginning to feel a little bit better.
Love the photo--thanks for posting. Your place is lovely and reminds me of my summers at my Grandparents' in Lunenburg County, Nova Scotia...similar coastline to Maine and stunningly beautiful. Take care!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Chritty said:


> That "lay down and look" is Bear trying manipulate you. Millie did this with the couch and now she has free reign on there. She did this with the bed and after months of fighting it she finally wore me down one night, I was so tired, and now she sleeps EVERY night on our bed. Every night after we brush our teeth we return to the bedroom where Millie is in my spot. She looks at me at then starts pretending that she is just oh so tired that she has to close her eyes and ignore me when I give her a chance to move by herself. Every night I pick her up and rearrange her so why does she do it?! Because she can!! Haha


He. will. not. win. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

My mushroom day - dog puked Thursday night, not feeling well in morning, stuff coming out not looking well either (insert gaggin noise here), collect various samples, (gagging) head to vet, realize I am down one earring (did he eat it). Vet gives activated charcoal (might have eaten mushroom from yard) sends home…out of car – up comes all the charcoal, (wasn’t that supposed to stay in) looked like a volcano erupting in driveway. Call vet, bring him back in – place phone on roof – notice phone fall off roof and bounce on road about 1 mile from house – phone ok. Get dog back to vet, he stays, come home to clean up (covered in charcoal – white pants) put washing machine pod in dryer, dryer sheet in washer – catch it). Walk outside to clean up more puke /charcoal from driveway(gagging), find earring. Dog ok, phone ok, earring ok, pants...can’t win them all. And that was a Friday….

But to be honest, my biggest problem these days is this dog won't move...won't get up in the morning, won't go outside to pee during the day. We have to carry him at least 50 yards from the house..he is now weighing in at 38 lbs! He won't get in my car either, it is a joke trying to get him in. He thinks he is a tiny baby. He actually looks at me with a sad pick me up look. He now has a front harness, which in his mind just makes it easier for me to drag him down the street. But when he is ready to play...watch out. So i know there is nothing really wrong. :crossfing


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

Skyedog you have my sympathy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

That is quite the story Skyedog! I am glad that he is no longer sick. 
I am wondering if maybe the heat is bothering him a bit and that is why he doesn't want to move unless he is especially motivated? I checked and it looks like the temp is supposed to drop in Niceville approaching Sunday. Maybe see in the next few days if he shows a little more pep in his step.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> That is quite the story Skyedog! I am glad that he is no longer sick.
> I am wondering if maybe the heat is bothering him a bit and that is why he doesn't want to move unless he is especially motivated? I checked and it looks like the temp is supposed to drop in Niceville approaching Sunday. Maybe see in the next few days if he shows a little more pep in his step.


I agree--Bear will plop down on a walk when he gets hot. I know he's hot because his tongue is way out and we haven't walked far at all. Bear has energy for days and it takes a lot to really wear him out. But the heat does it!

If it's NOT the heat...it has that Bear on the bed/couch feel. Like, "I'm not doing what you want...what are you gonna do about it?" Sometimes Bear will refuse to get up initially to go outside to pee. But I know he has to pee! The carrying days are over...so, I just give him a couple quick jerks on the leash and say "Come!" or "Let's go!" sternly and he gets the message. Also, if he hears the door open, he will come on his own. If he thinks there might be an adventure, he's not too tired. 

Oh, and for the car thing--I used treats to train Bear to get in on his own...throw his favorite treat on the seat when you say "In the car!" (or whatever) and I bet he jumps in!

On my end, I had to drag Bear off the bed two times today already. :no:


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Skyedog said:


> My mushroom day - dog puked Thursday night, not feeling well in morning, stuff coming out not looking well either (insert gaggin noise here), collect various samples, (gagging) head to vet, realize I am down one earring (did he eat it). Vet gives activated charcoal (might have eaten mushroom from yard) sends home…out of car – up comes all the charcoal, (wasn’t that supposed to stay in) looked like a volcano erupting in driveway. Call vet, bring him back in – place phone on roof – notice phone fall off roof and bounce on road about 1 mile from house – phone ok. Get dog back to vet, he stays, come home to clean up (covered in charcoal – white pants) put washing machine pod in dryer, dryer sheet in washer – catch it). Walk outside to clean up more puke /charcoal from driveway(gagging), find earring. Dog ok, phone ok, earring ok, pants...can’t win them all. And that was a Friday….
> 
> But to be honest, my biggest problem these days is this dog won't move...won't get up in the morning, won't go outside to pee during the day. We have to carry him at least 50 yards from the house..he is now weighing in at 38 lbs! He won't get in my car either, it is a joke trying to get him in. He thinks he is a tiny baby. He actually looks at me with a sad pick me up look. He now has a front harness, which in his mind just makes it easier for me to drag him down the street. But when he is ready to play...watch out. So i know there is nothing really wrong. :crossfing



If he is just being stubborn you could try training a leash pressure response
https://youtu.be/ayKD9taWBFM


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh, he is just being stubborn. We have done a variety of leash pulls etc. Our trainer gave us lots of suggestions. He just doesn't care. If he has his harness on we can actually drag him across the floor, over the threshold and onto the patio. He loves it. So we stopped that. Wasn't working for me. We have both a back harness and and easy walk front harness (makes walking so much easier). I think he is just a lazy boy. We are pretty cool out today, raining (he loves rain) but he didn't want to go out at first. He has never, ever walked to the door to go out. No need, I will take of his needs for him! He doesn't respond to door bells rings, he knows someone is here to see him, why should he go to the door! His favorite treats won't get anything out of him. No movement what so ever! Basically spoiled freaking rotten! But he is doing great in puppy school and they say he is just enjoying life!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

(Reply deleted : sorry I had given some advice but have been reminded not to do so)


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Chritty said:


> We have one at home. Works fine. The filter is only for stopping dirt and such circulating though so don't expect anything more from it


Quick update! The product has been discontinued. Have looked at other similar fountains... which all look great... but they are SO expensive. I will keep searching. Thanks again.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder about Noreaster's thread rules! 



> Here it is! Oh, and since it's my thread, here are the rules: *No judgment. No advice. Just empathy and kindness.* Deal?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Eh, as long as it's friendly advice...there are just times when puppy people (well, me, anyway) are one frazzled step from total despair and all they (well, I) need is commiseration and cyber hugs. When you've reached that dark, lonely, sleep-deprived, and pee-soaked place, sometimes any advice can sound like criticism, no? 

So as long as it's from a place of empathy and kindness...


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Eh, as long as it's friendly advice...there are just times when puppy people (well, me, anyway) are one frazzled step from total despair and all they (well, I) need is commiseration and cyber hugs. When you've reached that dark, lonely, sleep-deprived, and pee-soaked place, sometimes any advice can sound like criticism, no?
> 
> So as long as it's from a place of empathy and kindness...


Did you find my advice unfriendly? I was trying to be helpful particularly given.. as I said in my reply.. that I had experienced the same problem.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Anele said:


> Oh, Noreaster! I wish I could give you a hug but I imagine that is the last thing you want!
> 
> That photo of Griffey . . .just . . .too . . .much . . .cuteness.
> 
> I adore your home, too. Does it feel like you're on vacation all the time there, minus the painful illness and mischievous doggies?


:smooch:

Well, honestly, we're fogged in quite a bit this time of year, but I do feel a bit guilty in that I forget to stop and appreciate what's outside my windows as often as I should!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

When I got home last night, my Goosie Gander was in the house running around. My dear DEAR husband (-.-) was in a hurry and forgot to shut the bottom latch of her crate (only doing the top) and somehow she squeezed out of it.

I'm not sure how long she had been out, but she managed to stir up trouble in that time. We had a new bag of food in dining room, waiting to be poured into our container. Notice I said HAD. She somehow tore the bag open, and the food was rolled ALL over the dining room. 

She had undies and socks from the laundry basket strung all around the living room, with a pile of poop by the door. She hasn't had an indoor accident for almost a month now. Also strung around was Toilet paper. Both rooms, one from each bathroom. It looked like bourbon street the day after Mardi Gras in my living room.

I may or may not have drank a bottle of wine straight from the bottle after cleaning everything up.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds completely appropriate...we'll never tell. A smoothie straw works, too...so I hear. 

She did have a wonderful time, that's obvious!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So for some reason the baby gate has made to much noise today and we have a freaked out dog. We had to leash her and coax her into the kitchen for her lunch. She went outside and wouldn't come in. Right now she is between my chair and wall and won't come out.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Just a friendly reminder about Noreaster's thread rules!



Geez! I missed the no advice bit. Sorry!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Did you find my advice unfriendly? I was trying to be helpful particularly given.. as I said in my reply.. that I had experienced the same problem.



Oh no, I'm sorry if I gave you that impression. Oh dear...hmm. Maybe we need to rethink our rules?

Let's try this...advice is welcome as long as it's of the "oh heavens yes I've been there" variety and not of the, "well, then why did you get a puppy?" kind?

P.S. Is Niceville a real place and of so, why does it have such mean mushrooms?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So now this scared puppy has her bone whining at the windows in the living room wanting to go outside. Mom called her to the kitchen to let her out and she sits there at the windows whining. Finally got her to go outside. Between the noise of the baby gate and a new cordless stick vacuum she has been freaked out all day.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So freakout ended finally at dinner time. It is hot here and my mom earlier today had to pick her up and bring her inside. I am sure with the kids tomorrow and them fooling with the gate she will have anotherone.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyedog said:


> Oh, he is just being stubborn. We have done a variety of leash pulls etc. Our trainer gave us lots of suggestions. He just doesn't care. If he has his harness on we can actually drag him across the floor, over the threshold and onto the patio. He loves it. So we stopped that. Wasn't working for me. We have both a back harness and and easy walk front harness (makes walking so much easier). I think he is just a lazy boy. We are pretty cool out today, raining (he loves rain) but he didn't want to go out at first. He has never, ever walked to the door to go out. No need, I will take of his needs for him! He doesn't respond to door bells rings, he knows someone is here to see him, why should he go to the door! His favorite treats won't get anything out of him. No movement what so ever! Basically spoiled freaking rotten! But he is doing great in puppy school and they say he is just enjoying life!


Sorry this is an illegal post as I do not have a puppy. I just come on this thread for light entertainment! Just have to say I am in love with this particular puppy. Just love him!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Skyedog said:


> Basically spoiled freaking rotten!... and they say he is just enjoying life!


Best sentence ever.

I ran into a guy at the dogpark a few weeks ago. He had 2 goldens

I asked the usual question "how old are they?" etc.

Then I asked have grown a brain yet.

he said *points to one* this is ok (2 year old)
and he points to the other one (one year old) but this one...

She struggles with life


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a rough night last night with my miserable shingles ailment, which is a _persistent_ bugger, and my husband had an early meeting. In my semi-zombied state, I left a very large mug of tea brewing on the kitchen counter on a paper towel. The very, very large mug of tea was well back from the edge...the paper towel, not so much. My bad.

So of course Griffey grabs the paper towel and tries to run, which causes the very very VERY large mug of tea to rise in a graceful arc, spraying tea EVERYWHERE, and then crash to the tile floor, where it shattered and chipped the corner of a kitchen tile. I installed those tiles myself, people, and have the arthritis in my knees to prove it. Sniff. 

Took me an hour to mop the tea off every conceivable surface--light fixtures, windows, the 9-foot ceiling, for heaven's sake...it was like a Red Rose bomb went off in there.

Fortunately, no injuries. Griffey was actually freaked out for a few minutes and he's pretty tough to impress.

So...you think there's any chance he will have a learned a lesson?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> So...you think there's any chance he will have a learned a lesson?


One can only hope. 
Approximately 1 week ago, Rundle swallowed a 1 inch by 2 inch himalayan chew whole. We have been worried this whole time about it causing an obstructions. This morning, after continuing to eat everything she sees off the ground the day before, she barfs up some gravel and the infamous chew that not surprisingly after a week was much smaller than it was originally, but had still not passed. We are very relieved that we no longer have to worry about this, and are hoping that she gives us a bit of time before giving us something else to worry about.


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

Ha! Niceville is nice...to a point! But the mushrooms, mosquitoes and other annoying flying things haven't gotten the message. Nothing like having a pup to be introduced to the joys of late night bugs! My neighbor has a 6 month old westie and we were both out late with them. We try to look first, but missed each other. Last night we just decided to let them go for it for about 10 minutes. Wore each other out - that brings up my new name for him. Engelbert..as Humperdinck! As I said he enjoys life! 


Last night I actually had to push him by his hindquarters across the kitchen floor to get him to bed. I just can't pick up up anymore. He just laid there and let me do it. My husband is out of town and he loves to pick him up! I actually didn't latch his crate door correctly last night, he didn't try to open it up till 6:15 this morning. I was quite surprised with a nose in my face this morning. Nothing destroyed, no pee, just a smiling face. 

Yesterday we went to the vet for his bordetella vaccine, he got so much attention, he didn't want leave. Plopped his hiney right down and would not budge. A vet tech had to help me coax him up, so embarrassing! They say most dogs are rushing to get out. 

I just can't imagine what is going to happen as he gets bigger. With both of the above things!  As you can see by attached picture, I have given him more freedom in my office. He does like his TV!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

How are the frazzled puppy people going?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

:doh: Mostly good in Bordeaux!! Buddy has got his very good boy head on for now, it's a beautiful 30c degrees and school is almost out! One slight set back last night. My son came out the shower smelling divine... strange for a 10 year old because he normally manages to shower without touching the soap. I congratulated him on smelling so good and he said its that new shower gel I LOVE it. Warning bells rang because we don't have any new shower gel. Bit of detective work revealed the following : (Why do my pictures post sideways??)


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Okay I'm not sure if this will count for this thread but....potty training. Ugh. It's like one step forward, ten hundred steps back lol 

Last night I went to put on my shoes, which our front door is at the bottom of some steps. Ask my husband to keep an eye on Rumple for a second. Seriously it was only seconds we didn't have our eyes on Rumple and he poops on the floor. :doh: This was right when I was going to take him outside to go too.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

BuddyinFrance said:


> :doh: Mostly good in Bordeaux!! Buddy has got his very good boy head on for now, it's a beautiful 30c degrees and school is almost out! One slight set back last night. My son came out the shower smelling divine... strange for a 10 year old because he normally manages to shower without touching the soap. I congratulated him on smelling so good and he said its that new shower gel I LOVE it. Warning bells rang because we don't have any new shower gel. Bit of detective work revealed the following : (Why do my pictures post sideways??)



Oh my goodness that's hilarious

Wifey says that if he wants to shower with dog shampoo then let him haha


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, Rumple's mom, I so feel your pain! Potty training with Hobey has been such a long and drawn out process.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I can feel the potty training pain, too.

They are really doing GREAT! Except when they decide they want to try to drink all the water from their auto waterer until it's not working anymore.

Then they start waddling around looking like barrels. That is when the accidents happen. They will be laying down playing, then they pee a puddle and dash to the door. When I let them out, they pee a small lake. It's like that every 30 minutes for HOURS, until the water is all out of their systems.


----------



## _bella_ (Jun 2, 2015)

I can totally relate to the house/potty training pups. Bella has done VERY well. The first two to three weeks were an exhausting marathon of taking her outside on a clockwork schedule but she's getting there now and only has an accident once or maybe twice a week. She's never pooped in the house and when she does pee it's usually out of excitement. The other day she was sitting and waiting for me to finish preparing her and the cats dinner and I put her bowl down on her mat and came back to where I was preparing and there was a puddle! She gave NO indication at all and I swear she didn't even lift her butt, just peeped under her little barely lifted bum. She did something similar when she was about 10 weeks old. I had asked her to sit, which she did perfectly and when she moved from her spot there was a puddle. WHAT?? 
These accidents are getting very few and far between but when it does happen I can only shake my head and wonder what's going on between her ears. :doh:
The weather has changed back to warmer again which I'm so releaved with, we can take her swimming again.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I knew I wasn't alone with the potty training woes lol. Really, that's the worst part of puppyhood IMO. Maybe because Rumple is a big mouther with us (probably a yet there lol), but yeah, potty training sucks!

That said, I just went outside to hang laundry and of course brought him. He made a dash to his potty spot and went, with zero prompting from me. Proud mommy moment right there.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You know how when you have a four-month-old puppy and haven't slept through the night, finished a meal or for that matter a complete sentence, or sat down for six consecutive minutes without leaping to your feet in seven weeks...and you're hollow-eyed, gaunt, and have a permanent headache from the smell of Nature's Miracle...and all these people chuckle maddeningly, pat you on your aching head, and say it gets soooo much better and you want to kick them in the shins?

Okay, so they were right. Mr. Griffey has discovered his inner grown-up and every day he becomes more responsive, sweet, and connected. I'm just grateful that this stage arrived at the same time my shingles plague did, because he's been quite a comfort. His new favorite thing is to sit next to me on the couch, sling one big paw over my knee, and just look out the window...and every once in a while he looks over and gives me a messy kiss.

I'm sure this is merely the eye of the storm, and having posted this I might as well just get out the paper towels and pee cleaner right now, but it's just...lovely.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Noreaster, I'm going to sit over here daydream and live vicariously through you. Okay? Ok.

We have just hit the 5 month mark, and I am still waiting for that moment. They have super sweet moments sometimes, but usually they are still being little turds. :crossfing Hopefully our moment is coming soon!

Goose is so so smart, and she really tries to be a good girl. Her moment is so close, I can feel it in my (brittle) bones.

Moose. Well he is so smart, but he is more stubborn than smart. He is hard headed, he doesn't want to listen, and he is pushy! He sees a trainer, and that helps.. But he is just very pushy. :bowl: I just go to bed at night saying "his moment is coming. his moment is coming. his moment is coming." I don't count sheep, I count pleas. :uhoh:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Your moments will come. Chloe has been off leash a lot the last two days the kids have been over. They have even played with her. I can't speak to potty training because Chloe was super easy even in the winter when we got her. When she jumps on me now when I am sitting in the recliner when my mom yells her name and off she will get off or lay on me. She only bites if you play with her to long. Otherwise it's only a little bit throughout the day. I think at six months tomorrow we are starting to see her mature a little. Her worst moments is when someone comes over and she is over the top with excitement.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Moose15, you're getting close...there did seem to be some moment right about the time Griff's last monster tooth came in when I really started to notice a difference...he was about 5 1/2 months then and turns 6 months next week.

I know that the true terrible teens are no doubt just around the corner though....


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Terrible teens! Oh my... Just wait for it... They are now clean in the house, sleep 10 or 11 hours straight at night, have slightly lost their obsession for chewing now that their teeth are done have learnt most basic commands... but oh boy do they love trouble. Buddy since becoming a teen has dive bombed an innocent sun bather on the beach, jumped in a filthy green slimy stagnant pool, sneakily helped himself to the neighbours cheeseboard... And here is the worst one... We have a favourite walking route which is also popular with young lovers because it is very isolated! A few days ago he was a bit too far ahead of me on the walk for my liking .. when I called him back he started doing his "catch me if you can routine" and I quickly realised he had a condom dangling from his mouth. It was too terrible for words. Good luck!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So many, many questions...so few of them I can ask on a G rated forum....

BIF, you are this week's best puppy story winner...go sit next to Tennyson!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

This is just a funny . . .

My 13 y.o. took Kevin out on a walk. She brought his regular kibble plus a Milk Bone in a special pocket of the treat bag. Someone was mowing their lawn, which sort of freaked him out, so my daughter told him to sit to regain his composure. He refused. She offered him kibble. Still refused. He walked around her on the side of her bag, poked the bag with his nose where the Milk Bone was, looked up at her, poked again, looked up . . .she offered him the Milk Bone and, voila, he sat and laid down.

My daughter said he was setting his price and he drives a hard bargain!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> You know how when you have a four-month-old puppy and haven't slept through the night, finished a meal or for that matter a complete sentence, or sat down for six consecutive minutes without leaping to your feet in seven weeks...and you're hollow-eyed, gaunt, and have a permanent headache from the smell of Nature's Miracle...and all these people chuckle maddeningly, pat you on your aching head, and say it gets soooo much better and you want to kick them in the shins?


Holy moly. Hilarious! Seriously, Marley and Me pales in comparison to your writings on teenage dog-land. I hope you are keeping good notes so you can have a best seller on your hands. May all the misery and sleepless nights pay handsomely someday!


----------



## _bella_ (Jun 2, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> all these people chuckle maddeningly, pat you on your aching head, and say it gets soooo much better and you want to kick them in the shins?


I wish someone would pat me on the head and reassure me sometimes. All my friends just laugh and cackle "You think this is bad, wait till she hits adolescence!"

Thanks, just what I needed to hear.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I would quite like it if people pat him on the head and reassure me too!! Most people I meet put that disapproving face on and say smugly "well we all know that taking on a puppy is a big responsability". Yes thankyou, I knew that already :doh:


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

*This is getting...weird.*

So, the past couple of days....

1. This morning Griffey asked to go out, peed, and then when I was heading back toward the door he stopped, looked at me, looked toward the Poo Area, walked us over there very politely...then promptly deposited there. Then he glanced up, "we're good to go, babe, now how about breakfast?" and led me back inside.

2. Yesterday my old dog's thunder shirt had fallen down onto the ground below the deck. Griffey was a few feet away from it...and my husband said, kidding, "Hey Griffey, bring that up here when you get a chance, okay?" Griff proceeded to pick up one end of the shirt, drag it 20 feet to the stairs, up 8 steps, and another 20 feet to my husband. My husband just stared at me..."What just happened????"

3. Tuesday I found Griffey staring up at the cat's bowl, which still had some canned food in it and had been nudged quite close to the edge of the counter. Did he leap up and grab it? No. He sat, looked at me, looked at the bowl, and looked back at me. I was so flabbergasted I gave it to him.

Seriously, what is happening here? Who is this and where is my puppy and why do I hear the Jaws theme song in my head?

I know I should just shut up and enjoy...but...:crossfing


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Anele said:


> This is just a funny . . .
> 
> My 13 y.o. took Kevin out on a walk. She brought his regular kibble plus a Milk Bone in a special pocket of the treat bag. Someone was mowing their lawn, which sort of freaked him out, so my daughter told him to sit to regain his composure. He refused. She offered him kibble. Still refused. He walked around her on the side of her bag, poked the bag with his nose where the Milk Bone was, looked up at her, poked again, looked up . . .she offered him the Milk Bone and, voila, he sat and laid down.
> 
> My daughter said he was setting his price and he drives a hard bargain!



You know, I'm becoming more and more convinced his main problem is that he has an IQ of about 2000 and he just gets exasperated by all of the lesser intellects around him!


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

Griffey is stunning. How could such a sweet face ever be anything but angelic?


----------



## hortensemcd (Apr 14, 2015)

*Stop, stop, stop, stop eating mulch and grass!*

every time, I bring them outside - they manage to find a stray piece of mulch - ugh!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Sigh. I lost another pair of sandals. Apparently Hobey thinks brown sandals don't match anything and should be destroyed.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I was just reading another thread where someone was warning about the dangers of "slacking" on the rules with pups just because you are tired or stressed. I had a guilty moment of solitude. Whilst Buddy was running around being annoying as possible this afternoon I actually went into the linen basket and then offered him my son's dirty rugby sock to play with. How bad is that on a scale of 1 to 10??


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> I was just reading another thread where someone was warning about the dangers of "slacking" on the rules with pups just because you are tired or stressed. I had a guilty moment of solitude. Whilst Buddy was running around being annoying as possible this afternoon I actually went into the linen basket and then offered him my son's dirty rugby sock to play with. How bad is that on a scale of 1 to 10??


I think we all do that from time to time.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

: You must be proud to be the owner of a dog who has such great taste...

(This is for Gretzky sorry....)


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well...it's my personal theory that the people who write those rules either have never had a puppy or haven't had one in fifteen years and have forgotten what it's really like.

I think I've offered up everything but the cat to get Griffey to stop chewing on things that can't be repaired...shoes, underwear, socks...hey, those things I have readily available!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Well...it's my personal theory that the people who write those rules either have never had a puppy or haven't had one in fifteen years and have forgotten what it's really like.
> 
> I think I've offered up everything but the cat to get Griffey to stop chewing on things that can't be repaired...shoes, underwear, socks...hey, those things I have readily available!


And then of course when you do "offer" them some forbidden fruit they don't want it. Oh No. What they want is the thrill of the "I'll skulk around looking for something I know I can't have, take it any way, have a quiet crafty chew on it, try not to get caught and when I inevitably do get caught I'll just put my best puppy face on and flop on my back for a belly rub".


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, yes..."When I'm lying on my back with my tail wagging you're not allowed to kill me. It's in the rule book...look it up."


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

And if the cute puppy face lying on back with tail wagging frantically does not work then execute plan B. That means start retching and coughing to pretend forbidden fruit is lodged somewhere. This distraction tactic often makes humans forget that they were mad as hell with you. Indeed you may even end up being comforted with a "there there it"s OK"


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

BuddyinFrance said:


> And then of course when you do "offer" them some forbidden fruit they don't want it. Oh No. What they want is the thrill of the "I'll skulk around looking for something I know I can't have, take it any way, have a quiet crafty chew on it, try not to get caught and when I inevitably do get caught I'll just put my best puppy face on and flop on my back for a belly rub".



Millie always gives herself away. She'll have some contraband for a while and if we don't notice she'll come into our view, show us her conquest and then jog off.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe isnt good at hiding when she has something she shouldn't. She goes running right by you. It's like a stealth run.


----------



## LovelyTanner (Apr 2, 2015)

Yesterday Tanner ate a sock. Again. He' s just so quick! We do have a strickt no socks on the loose regime, but my daughter thought it would be save to leave one on the dining table... I saw him get it, jumped up and... He had already gobbled it down:doh: So of we went again, to the vets. Sigh.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

TMI WARNING.

This face better be glad it's so cute. I went to take a shower last night, and I was the only one home. So, I cracked the door and let Goose out. She has become much more trustworthy and she was asleep in her bed when I went to shower.

I was undressed, and bending over to moving the water knobs back and forth trying to get the perfect temperature when I felt a COLD WET something on/in my bum. I am sure I jumped up into the air about 4 feet. 

I turn around and that is the face I see. She stared at me like this for 5 minutes.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

I have so much enjoyed this thread!! I'm thinking, "it's not all puppies, just GR puppies who do all this stuff!!!" Our worst at this point with Bailey (14 months) is still getting stuff off the kitchen counter (which unfortunately also serves as mail dump, newspaper piles, you name it), taking it to her bed and looking at me with that "nope - not gonna give it up" look! I'm sure you all know that look!


----------



## Leo & Daisy (Jun 11, 2015)

*Exhausted*

Hi. 
Leo is our 8 month old beautiful golden boy who has and is going through the usual puppy behaviors. We also have Amber 13 year old rough who is a little too old to play with a bouncy golden puppy. Leo has never met a person or doggie he does not consider new best friend. He has been going for training from 10 weeks old and loves all his doggie friends. Apart from usual puppy issues bringing up Leo has been a pleasure for the most part. Last week we brought home our new addition 8 week old adorable golden girl Daisy. Leo is in love and loves playing with her. Daisy has been with us for 8 days. She had the usual crying the first night or 2. Potty training started off well, the she got quite a bad case of diarrhea for which I had to take her to emergency vet on Sunday. This has set back her potty training a bit. But am happy yo report that she is causing puppy mayhem and has decided that digging up my garden is great fun and Leo who was not a digger now enthusiastically joins in .... My poor garden. But our biggest issue is the 3 am playtime she thinks is a good idea. We let her out to go potty but then decides it must be playtime with Leo. At first Leo was game but nope after a few minutes wants to settle down to sleep. Daisy however will bark whine jump all over Leo who eventually jumps on our bed for some peace. Any suggestions on ow yo get little Daisy to settle down? Hoping my photos upload new addition Daisy and exhausted Leo .


----------



## Leo & Daisy (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi. 
Leo is our 8 month old beautiful golden boy who has and is going through the usual puppy behaviors. We also have Amber 13 year old rough who is a little too old to play with a bouncy golden puppy. Leo has never met a person or doggie he does not consider new best friend. He has been going for training from 10 weeks old and loves all his doggie friends. Apart from usual puppy issues bringing up Leo has been a pleasure for the most part. Last week we brought home our new addition 8 week old adorable golden girl Daisy. Leo is in love and loves playing with her. Daisy has been with us for 8 days. She had the usual crying the first night or 2. Potty training started off well, the she got quite a bad case of diarrhea for which I had to take her to emergency vet on Sunday. This has set back her potty training a bit. But am happy yo report that she is causing puppy mayhem and has decided that digging up my garden is great fun and Leo who was not a digger now enthusiastically joins in .... My poor garden. But our biggest issue is the 3 am playtime she thinks is a good idea. We let her out to go potty but then decides it must be playtime with Leo. At first Leo was game but nope after a few minutes wants to settle down to sleep. Daisy however will bark whine jump all over Leo who eventually jumps on our bed for some peace. Any suggestions on ow yo get little Daisy to settle down? Hoping my photos upload new addition Daisy and exhausted Leo .


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Our boy Hobey apparently missed used while we were gone. He "loved" almost every one of our shoes while we were gone. I have a shoe shelf in the bedroom, and all 10 pairs of shoes have pieces missing ::doh:: DH's mom was watching both kids, and apparently didn't notice until he chewed an entire sandal


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yowza. Ten pairs of shoes. That's some Hall of Fame puppy destruction...congrats to Hobey.

So here's a photo to make you feel a little better...


P.S. Sorry, Lynne Symonds, I don't think anyone saw your post?

You need a crate for the puppy? That way at least your older dog will get some sleep. You won't, of course, because Daisy will have plenty to say regarding crates, but at least Leo will be well rested!


----------



## Cinmin1 (Mar 30, 2015)

*The White Tornado*

Thank you all for this wonderful advice!! My "white tornado" Lola is almost 13 weeks. She is so beautiful and supremely confident. We've never seen her fearful or startle to anything. In fact at puppy playgroup she'd gladly play with the 60-70 pound puppies even though she's only 15 pounds right now.

Day by day we're learning to manage all her exasperating behaviors and have already had 4 visits by a trainer. While we're training she's very focused and seems to love practicing. Here's my question that I REALLY need your help with. When Lola wakes up (5:00 am!!!) and I take her out of her crate for potty and breakfast, she's SUPER SUPER wild. It's as if she's a different dog! She jumps, bites, growls, barks, for the first 15-20 minutes. Since I'm so sleepy it's hard to take. Any ideas on calming her down first thing in the morning??:wavey:


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, it was painful to pull out each pair and exclaim over the damage. That's quite a "souvenir" of puppyhood on the chair for you, Nor'easter. 

Cinmin, what about a kong filled with her breakfast?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Lynne Symonds SA said:


> Hi.
> Leo is our 8 month old beautiful golden boy who has and is going through the usual puppy behaviors. We also have Amber 13 year old rough who is a little too old to play with a bouncy golden puppy. Leo has never met a person or doggie he does not consider new best friend. He has been going for training from 10 weeks old and loves all his doggie friends. Apart from usual puppy issues bringing up Leo has been a pleasure for the most part. Last week we brought home our new addition 8 week old adorable golden girl Daisy. Leo is in love and loves playing with her. Daisy has been with us for 8 days. She had the usual crying the first night or 2. Potty training started off well, the she got quite a bad case of diarrhea for which I had to take her to emergency vet on Sunday. This has set back her potty training a bit. But am happy yo report that she is causing puppy mayhem and has decided that digging up my garden is great fun and Leo who was not a digger now enthusiastically joins in .... My poor garden. But our biggest issue is the 3 am playtime she thinks is a good idea. We let her out to go potty but then decides it must be playtime with Leo. At first Leo was game but nope after a few minutes wants to settle down to sleep. Daisy however will bark whine jump all over Leo who eventually jumps on our bed for some peace. Any suggestions on ow yo get little Daisy to settle down? Hoping my photos upload new addition Daisy and exhausted Leo .


Hi there. Welcome to the forum.. Where do they all sleep? Can you just separate little Daisy away from the other 2 so she sleeps in your room alone (in a cage if needs be) for the moment until she gets older and sleeps all night? This might avoid the 3am party? Or is this not practical?


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

So, I was a counselor for a freshman orientation camp this past week, so Rex was all by his lonesome with just my sister to watch him all week. Not sure who missed who more! Anyways, it seems like my sweet, angelic, lazy puppy has turned into a biting, jumping, wild "holy terror" (as my best friend emily calls him) in the short time span. 
We are staying the week with my parents (and our 4 year old lab mix molly who hates other dogs) and he just will not leave her alone. He will jump on her, paw her face, and lick and attack her all day long. Poor mols keeps asking to go outside just so she can get a moments peace. He's definitely teething worse, but my sweet puppy has now started biting my face! haha needless to say, early morning wake up calls are taking a turn for the painful!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today, Kaizer got a drink of water, threatened to destroy his favorite elephant, and then promptly walked into his crate and peed in the middle of it, we didn't even get a warning! House training was going so well, he hadn't had an accident inside since Tuesday, guess all good things really do come to an end:doh:


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, so this one is maybe my fault...

Last week I went upstairs for something and Griffey met me on the landing coming back down. He looked a little odd from above, sort of round in the abdomen...and I am a complete paranoic on the possibility of bloat...so I reached down and pressed my hands along either side of his abdomen.

Then I heard the hissing sound.

He was one full puppy and once he started, he couldn't stop...across the landing rug, down four stair riser pads, over an area rug and finally a doormat before he finished out on the deck. Dude does VOLUME.

As I keep telling him, it's a lucky thing he's pretty...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Okay, so this one is maybe my fault...
> 
> Last week I went upstairs for something and Griffey met me on the landing coming back down. He looked a little odd from above, sort of round in the abdomen...and I am a complete paranoic on the possibility of bloat...so I reached down and pressed my hands along either side of his abdomen.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I can just imagine how hard that must have been to clean up! You're right about one thing, he sure is cute!


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Where do I start? I thought I had lucked out with the easiest puppy ever. He never bit. He took like a day to crate train and potty train. Sit, lie down he knew by 10 weeks easily and was showing signs of being so trainable. He was such a happy, easygoing boy. Everything was going great. I was so careful with him and didn't take him anywhere without carrying him because he hadn't had all his shots. The only exception was having play dates with his littermate that a family friend had. Sister puppy came over for a play date with diarrhea... And my life hasn't been the same since.

The next day, Charlie's diarrhea started. Surprise surprise, Charlie and his sister had Giardia (he didn't have it before. I'd had a fecal test done when I got him). Well, for those who have been lucky enough to avoid Giardia, congrats. It can be REALLY hard to get rid of. All of my grass is now dead, first from all the diarrhea, then being drowned in water, then more diarrhea, more water, and bleach. My puppy refuses to step on his potty area. Prior to the grass dying, my poor guy was feeling so lousy, he was refusing to get up to go potty. I picked him up and carried him out often, but apparently not enough. He got a bladder infection. A newly potty trained puppy with frequent and urgent diarrhea and pee needs... Not good. 

There is this little room, like a pantry, next to my kitchen that Charlie had some small accidents in when he was at his worst. Whenever I saw him go in there, I jumped up and took him out. NOW HE THINKS THAT'S HOW HE TELLS ME HE NEEDS TO GO OUTSIDE! It's not even next to a door to get outside... no one goes in that room. He just goes and stands in that room waiting for me. Sometimes he'll come peek his head out and when he sees me catch his eye, he goes back in and waits. I know what he wants, but I don't want to reward the behavior, but if he has to go, I have to take him out, right? I've been having him sit at the door on our way out to try to ingrain that. I'm going to try a potty bell. 

Anyway, it's been a month. He got rid of the giardia, but then reinfected himself probably through the potty area (before I started using bleach). Finally normal poo last week!!! This week I can retest him (vet says he has to be off the medicine a week first). Oh. Wait. More diarrhea today... PLEASE BE FROM TEETHING! Poor guy was finally feeling better and now is suffering from that. 

P.S. After a month of being on and off too lethargic to get up for big chunks of the day, we've done VERY little training. Puppy still doesn't know his name. He's 17 weeks old. Oh, and he loves the fun "game" of grab part of the leash and carry it around and quickly drop it when mom stops to stop him, then picking it up again as soon as we start walking. At least that's better than the zoomies where he grabs the leash and shakes his head as hard as he can pulling on it, growling, and wagging his tail... All before taking off running through the mud, rose bushes, and digging deep into the dirt. Since we haven't done much training lately, "leave it" and "here boy" aren't any help for my teething puppy. He's starting ripping his toys apart. Luckily he's been pretty gentle to the wood cabinets so far! 

I knew my start with him was too good to be true. :/ But, alas, I couldn't love him more!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I love those box photos! I wish I had done that...

You have my most sincere sympathy with the nightmare that is giardia. My first ever dog as an adult was a puppy store rescue who had it (along with ringworm, fleas, and mange), and he wasn't housetrained for months and months because we couldn't get rid of it. 

As for the training...you'll get there and honestly, most of what you're dealing with you'd have anyway. Griffey slept nine hours every night until he started teething...and we were off to the races. Then he decided it was fun to go out in the yard at night...so he was getting me up four times a night just for the fun of it. I was insane from sleep deprivation. Insane. And I don't even work.

We all send you a group hug from your fellow puppy survivors!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Okay, so this one is maybe my fault...
> 
> Last week I went upstairs for something and Griffey met me on the landing coming back down. He looked a little odd from above, sort of round in the abdomen...and I am a complete paranoic on the possibility of bloat...so I reached down and pressed my hands along either side of his abdomen.
> 
> ...


Griffey is the cutest! OMG! I want to snuggle with him now. As long as he's been out to the potty first.


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

So I posted a thread about wanting to tear my hair out and I was directed to the frazzled puppy parents thread to get some moral support, and I already feel better just reading everything!! 
Griffey and charlie are sooo cute!!!!! 
So I took Rex to the dog park for the first time. I was very skeptical about it, as I have heard horror stories about Dog parks in general, but I had heard the one where I live is very well kept up and the people that take their dogs there are responsible, so I thought, hey I'll give it a try. Rex loves it, has gotten to meet some other goldens his age, other puppies, etc. 
However, he has started finding random objects (old balls, tug ropes) that aren't even his, and becoming aggressively possessive over them, barking and growling at other dogs that come close. And then, when I try to correct the behavior by telling him to leave it, he jumps around as if laughing at me, and runs away from me. Oh, and did I mention he also gets completely muddy, so I inevitably end up being the gross muddy girl with the crazy, territorial dog. I didn't even know goldens could be aggressive. It has been quite embarrassing. 
Then, when I try to bathe him at home, he freaks out (he hates baths) and runs around the apartment wet, jumping on the couch, and grabbing and rolling out the toilet paper:doh:
He is a well behaved angel 85% of the time, but there's that 15% that is an absolute maniac.


----------



## almartinez91 (Mar 10, 2015)

This thread makes me feel a little bit better! I got my puppy on Sunday and I'm already at my wits end - she is my first puppy ! I know she will only be 9 weeks tomorrow but I feel like I am getting no where with her. When is the right time to start training with basic commands? I feel like she has no idea what her name is. She's been on and off with her crate during the night but today she gave me no problems with her crate when I had to step out to get a baby gate for her. My boyfriend keeps telling me to calm down every time I break down and that it's going to take some time but this week has felt like a year and he doesn't understand when he gets to come and go when he sees his little girl (we don't live together yet)

Any tips or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You can start commands anytime. She isn't to young. I think we gave chloe a week to settle in then we started training. They usually get sit very quick. I think chloe had it down in a short session at about nine weeks. Do you need help on how to train the commands. If you do start a new thread and we can help.


----------



## almartinez91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> You can start commands anytime. She isn't to young. I think we gave chloe a week to settle in then we started training. They usually get sit very quick. I think chloe had it down in a short session at about nine weeks. Do you need help on how to train the commands. If you do start a new thread and we can help.


I will definitely do that. I didn't even think of that - my brain is so scattered from the lack of sleep. Thanks so much!


----------



## _bella_ (Jun 2, 2015)

You can help reinforce her name by just saying it and giving her a treat. Repeat the name/treat several times. It doesn't matter at this point whether she looks at you or not. Just say her name and give her a treat. She'll quickly start looking at you. 
My problem is Bella thinks her name is good girl. In the beginning I realized I used good girl so often she reacted to it more than Bella. 
Do you have any friends or family that can help you out so you can catch some missed Z's?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

You know you are a bit frazzled by your puppy when.....
She starts chewing on the rug and instead of re-directing her, I'm thinking ... hmmm... maybe I have just enough time to quickly make a sandwich. 
Hard to believe Glimmer is such a maniac when she looks so angelic ..... oh, that is when she's asleep.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yesterday we had a very busy day. Chloe didn't get any exercise except a short walk when we got back from my sisters. When we went to bed she wanted to play so we left her in the kitchen to sleep last night. My dad always leaves his wallet and fit bit on the counter. This morning my mom woke up to a chewed up Fitbit and a chewed up debit card. My dads drivers liscense is missing. Hopefully he lost it somewhere. We don't think she at it because she didn't eat anything else just chewed it. We blame ourselves lol.


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

*It's supposed to be beige...*

So, Rex is getting to that age where he is starting to grow the beautiful golden tail, and the gorgeous thick fur. Majestic, right? Until he goes out this morning to poop and has swallowed some of my hairs (sorry Rex, I shed too) and his turd gets stuck in that gorgeous, golden butt-fur. Did I notice when we were outside today? no. Did I notice when he graciously boot scooted his away around my now BROWN carpet? YUP. 
He's lucky he's handsome.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so frustrated today! Up until now I thought I was managing a new puppy pretty good, but now I think I really have no clue what I'm doing. Piper is 12 weeks old. She pees constantly, I have gone back to trying to get her out every half an hour. She does pee while outside, then will pee inside about 10 minutes later. One thing I did recognize today, is I have given her to much freedom in the living room. I have gone back to keeping her in the kitchen with gates (this is as of today), she barks all the time and then just climbs up and over the gate...ugg! I also crate her for 2 hours and keep her out for an hour, and continue that cycle in hopes of trying to help her control her bladder. She did just finish her 2nd round of antibiotics for a UTI and has a vet appt. tomorrow. Maizy is my 3 year old GR, and I do remember her peeing alot, but we also kept her more gated in the kitchen, although she never climbed out. I am just feeling so overwhelmed today!!!


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, I put down a pee pad in the kitchen, thinking better on the pad than the carpet. This was prior to the new rule of her being in the kitchen gated, before I could even get the gate up, she ran with the pee pad, put it in the LR and came back to the spot and peed. OMG!! that was about when I thought about pulling my hair out! I put it back in the kitchen, this time with her gated in, and she was shredding it. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Maizy's mom, I'm wondering how you and your pup are doing??


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*Ella decided she doesn't like to eat anymore*

So she's 6 months but since she was 5 months she decided she doesn't want to eat.

It all started with a knee injury and the hip dysplasia diagnosis, added up of the first medication she add to take for the knee that let her with and upset stomach.

But now she seems not to be hungry, ever!

We tried different 3 new foods and she eats fine the first 2 times then she decides she doesn't like it anymore I guess.

She eats all of the 4 available foods from my hand if I'm testing if she likes it but not if I'm feeding a meal, she does the same if it's in her bowl. If it's just a test its fine if it's a meal she will actually run away from it.
One day she likes to eat on the metal bowl the following day she doesn't eat, I change to the plastic one and she eat next meal she won't. We tried feeding her from one of our bowls she vacuum the whole thing.

Omg I have an anorexic dog?:yuck::doh::doh:

Thinking if it's an allergy? Grain? 2 of the goods have grain the other 2 not
2 are more carbs the other 2 not
2 are expensive and the ones I would like her to eat due to the quality the other 2 are bottom shelve it doesn't seem to batter she likes one day and not the next.

Thinking on switching her to Origen fish just to see if the problem is the chicken??

In the meantime while I'm going crazy with the non eating problem she's rolling on the floor happy as ever!

(No poo problems with any of the foods)


----------



## Wvsteph23 (Sep 4, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> You are a saint!
> Woken up at 3:45am to the pup once again having loose stools... no idea why... maybe if she didn't eat everything she sees on the ground we wouldn't have to be dealing with this over and over again...vacuum mouth and sensitive stomach do not pair well together. I love my pup to absolute pieces... but, I am so tired of worrying about her poops all the time. Hoping it's just a one time thing and the next poop is a little more firm again (exasperated).


This post is exactly my situation. Finally took her to the vet because she has been pooping in her crate in the middle of the night and then I have to give her a bath every morning! Hoping the diarrhea medicine will help.
Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Reading all of these posts prior to getting our pup...just so I know exactly what I'm in for!! LMAO!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Why Today?*

Need to vent.... thank goodness for this thread.

Glimmer has not gone potty in the house for some time now. I know she's not house trained, but it's been so long that I've forgotten when the last time was...

We have a pipe that broke from the utility to our house, ... outside the house, so it's a big, crummy, problem where they need to dig up the lawn, make a hole in the carport and so forth... to run a new pipe.

They have to turn off the water the day before, because they don't want to be working in mud... and they turned the water off this morning.
...

The plumber leaves until tomorrow, I'm just about to go to work, and then... miss Glimmer pees on the rug... 

Really, today? 

Good thing she's so darn cute.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm ready to take my puppy to a doggy day care, I went to interview a place the other day and just cried on the woman's shoulder how I can't take it any more. And I so wanted this puppy to begin with. and yes be careful what you wish for cause i sure GOT it! And the people just say it gets worse.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

skyqueen said:


> And the people just say it gets worse.


They're wrong, don't listen to them...Puppyhood is the worst... I didn't like that stage at all. 

It gets so much better, it truly does


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is eight months and she isn't going through any teen phase. She is calming down quite a bit. So yeah it doesn't always get worse.


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

I love this thread! I am more prepared for the antics to come!!


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm going to have to come back to these pages and read all the pages I've skipped over.
Today I'm feeling truly overwhelmed. We've had Watson for 1.5 weeks and in the last few days, he's really started getting his personality on.

He has greeted everyone remarkabley calmly, except for one person who came at him all hyped up and got him completely riled up. I was so unhappy and I know I'll need to speak up in the future. I was just caught completely off guard.

Today a neighbour saw us outside and just let his dog off leash to come see us. I grabbed Watson and explained that he can't meet other dogs yet because he hasn't had all his shots. The neighbours dog raced around my yard and proceeded to mark every single darn thing he could. Watson went absolutely beserk trying to meet this other dog and ever since then has been a nightmare. My sweet calm pup is actually biting me and biting hard. All the playing in the world doesn't seem to help. He just looks at me and lunges. It's like he's angry that today he realized there are other dogs out there......

Thank goodness for this thread. I'll refer to it often!

I find myself reacting to his behaviour in negative ways and I know it isn't helpful. Puppy class starts in 3 weeks. I hope I can hang in there that long.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's hard enough raising an adorable little bundle of instinct, self-absorption, needle teeth, and huge expectations without having somewhere where you can be honest about it. Hence this thread.

It's hard, sometimes painfully so. It's always worth it and afterwards, it seems like it goes incredibly fast, but that fact doesn't do anything for you when you're exasperated, haven't slept in weeks, and are wondering what's wrong with you that you're having such a struggle.

At almost nine months, my Griffey is becoming smarter, sweeter, and calmer every day. But first light in the morning (he's a morning dog in a house full of night owls) and right after dinner, he's a dervish of energy, destruction, and mouthiness.

Relatively speaking, this is a huge improvement. 

Be kind to yourself, know that this too shall pass.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

*I'm n the same boat*

I've never had a dog like this. I have had dogs my whole life and this is my second golden but this one is bezurk! And there is no wearing her out, she is 6 months old and I walk her for 2 hours a day do agility training (puppy stuff) and obedience and she still bites me like no other. 
I was in tears this morning when I took her to a big field for a run around and she attacked me, I was exaspirated! 
It makes me feel like I never want another dog. I raised a kid who wasn't this bad. It is beyond belief and you are the only ones who understand.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

We do understand, Hang in there. I was walking Glimmer earlier this week and she was having a moment--i.e., jumping and biting me,-- and then this guy is walking by and smiles (smirks??) and says "You have a naughty puppy" I'm thinking, yep, thanks buddy, I can see that...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending you both a hug. It really will get better, but I know that's not much help when you're this worn out. Just a few more months, especially since you have females so you won't have TRBD (Testosterone Related Brain Damage) to deal with.

Griffey turned nine months last week. This morning, at first light, instead of leaping to his feet, whining at full volume, and then clobbering me once released from his sit, Griffey woke up and quietly gnawed on his chewy for half an hour until my Aussie started whining.
He went out in the yard with the other dogs for his bathroom trip without insisting I come along. He is now lying calmly on the couch beside me, having politely exchanged greetings with the cat. Not sure who this is, but he can stay!

Just a few more months...hang in there!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

You are all making me laugh...not because I am 'twisted' but because I get my new puppy in November. Cara was my first puppy in 2003 and as my vet said, I had gotten the 'brass ring'. I didn't have to do anything. No nighttime wake up calls.... stopped all bad habits within two times with my 'tough love' booming voice (it pays to have a large bass singing voice when training a Golden. They listen!). By 3 and a 1/2 months she was traveling with us and the perfect little lady. So.....I don't think I'll strike pay dirt twice  I was 38 when I got Cara and full of energy...I am 50 now and although I am still athletic...I have changed quite a bit  So...I am laughing at myself.....thinking..god knows what I'll be writing on here come November. But you know...after being without a Golden for three months....I can't wait (please don't curse at me when you read that!  )


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Jud said:


> You are all making me laugh...not because I am 'twisted' but because I get my new puppy in November. Cara was my first puppy in 2003 and as my vet said, I had gotten the 'brass ring'. I didn't have to do anything. No nighttime wake up calls.... stopped all bad habits within two times with my 'tough love' booming voice (it pays to have a large bass singing voice when training a Golden. They listen!). By 3 and a 1/2 months she was traveling with us and the perfect little lady. So.....I don't think I'll strike pay dirt twice  I was 38 when I got Cara and full of energy...I am 50 now and although I am still athletic...I have changed quite a bit  So...I am laughing at myself.....thinking..god knows what I'll be writing on here come November. But you know...after being without a Golden for three months....I can't wait (please don't curse at me when you read that!  )


Oh sweetie...are you in for it! 

There isn't a person on this thread who would trade their puppy for anything...even me and I got the puppy who hates cold and since we were in the middle of the worst winter ever? Why not pee inside? Why? Stupid rule...Crate? Hate. Another stupid rule...Sleep through night? Stupid rule. You can always sleep later. Years later...Mama leave? Not allowed. Ever. 

But he's my darling little monster, no matter what.

Hey, lightning might strike twice and you could get an easy one again!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Oh sweetie...are you in for it!
> 
> There isn't a person on this thread who would trade their puppy for anything...even me and I got the puppy who hates cold and since we were in the middle of the worst winter ever? Why not pee inside? Why? Stupid rule...Crate? Hate. Another stupid rule...Sleep through night? Stupid rule. You can always sleep later. Years later...Mama leave? Not allowed. Ever.
> 
> ...



You made me laugh with 'sweetie are you in for it'....well.....the pup is related to Cara so...maybe she will be the same...but methinks...not  At least I'll have you laughing as I have a good sense for getting a laugh at describing any 'Lucy Ricardo Calamity',,, even my own!

Sign me
Ignorance is Sweetie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rvdogs (Sep 27, 2012)

anamcouto said:


> So she's 6 months but since she was 5 months she decided she doesn't want to eat.
> 
> It all started with a knee injury and the hip dysplasia diagnosis, added up of the first medication she add to take for the knee that let her with and upset stomach.
> 
> ...


We went thru the same thing with Kai and I can honestly say housebreaking was less fustrating. We tried everything and went through a small fortune in kibble, which I ended up donating to our local shelter. We finally found one that she would consistently kinda sorta eat, I also tried some of the homemade food I made for a couple of our rainbow bridge guys and she loved it. I knew that the homemade stuff wasn't appropriate for a growing puppy so we started giving a little of it with the kibble. Just when I thought we had figured it out...... Nope don't want that either. Well to make a long story short - Kai eats off a PLATE with the kibble and a little homemade food but NOT mixed together, separate on the plate. :doh: OCD? You should have seen the look on my neighbors faces explaining how to feed Kai while I was away. But seriously she didn't start to consistently eat well until we started using the plate instead of a bowl.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

I love LOVE this thread! I am not a new dog owner but I AM a new puppy owner. I knew it would be hard but I had no idea how hard. "Luckily" I was injured at work and have had the last month off (and one more I hope) otherwise it would have been much harder! 

The first week after getting my new puppy home I freaked out! Like, holy Jeeze what did I get myself into to. The puppy blues. 

Bowie is now 3 months old and just adorable (which saves him). He knows sit, down, stay (his stay is stellar), here (quite proud of this because my last dog was a husky so recall was non-existent), touch, leave it, out (let go), wait, and take it. He goes to daycare for a couple hours a week to get socialized (he can be quite pushy with other dogs for play) and to get used to me being gone as when I go back to work he will have to go to daycare. PS he just got an A+ at daycare this week! Apparently all the corrections my roommate's dog has been giving him are paying off. She tolerates him. 

And literally like 2 weeks ago it seemed like he FINALLY got that he was supposed to pee outside! Phew! 

He definitely has his demon moments. For example he tries desperately to get on the couch and chair. Nope. And my bed. Not till your at least 1 yo buddy! And he is almost able to jump those dang baby gates. Dang it! Also he eats everything. Rocks, bark, leaves, my rommie's dog's poop, the list is infinite. 

He's mostly (knock on wood) a good puppy (who just started teething) but I can tell he's going to be a little devil when he gets into his teenage years. 

I thank God for this thread as it has saved my sanity! I don't head every advice I find in this forum (some people are VERY opinionated) but I heart this thread. I will continue to read it when Bowie eats the toilet paper roll, or the coffee table, or the rug, etc and post more about his shenanigans. 

Right now he is napping after his dinner Kong and I am afraid to get up as it will start what I call "puppy demon hour".


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

I forgot to attach a picture. Here is the goblin king.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We haven't had any frazzled moments with Chloe in awhile. No teenage tantrums. She is turning into a wonderful girl. One day her commands for leave it and off just clicked. She settles nicely. Being disabled I can actually stay with her alone all day now without her getting bored and going wild.

It will end. I promise. Just hang in there.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Bowie is a darling. 

Just so you know...they can go through some kind of hormonal amnesia around six months or so. Griffey was perfect in puppy class and Level One. Sit, stay, down, place...flawless. I was semi-obnoxious with how smug I felt.

Then the hormones kicked in. Sit? What? Did you say something? What is this "down" noise you keep making? Classes became...challenging...I had to really up my game as a handler and keep a death grip on my patience. That lasted for about two months and then his brain returned, at least part time. 

So enjoy it!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Rvdogs said:


> We went thru the same thing with Kai and I can honestly say housebreaking was less fustrating. We tried everything and went through a small fortune in kibble, which I ended up donating to our local shelter. We finally found one that she would consistently kinda sorta eat, I also tried some of the homemade food I made for a couple of our rainbow bridge guys and she loved it. I knew that the homemade stuff wasn't appropriate for a growing puppy so we started giving a little of it with the kibble. Just when I thought we had figured it out...... Nope don't want that either. Well to make a long story short - Kai eats off a PLATE with the kibble and a little homemade food but NOT mixed together, separate on the plate. :doh: OCD? You should have seen the look on my neighbors faces explaining how to feed Kai while I was away. But seriously she didn't start to consistently eat well until we started using the plate instead of a bowl.


I love this story. Cara would eat like crazy but as for drinking water, unless it was this one dinky small cup that we had used since she was a pup...nope! No sir. She'd rather feel like she was trekking through the desert dying of thirst. We had to carry that really yucky cup everywhere for years as she went wherever we went. But she did not go overseas on planes...no way...so...Yup....explaining the kiddy cup when she was a full grown dog and how you had to stand there to refill it two, three, four times when she was thirsty... always caused an interesting reaction from the people who watched her over the years !!!!! Finally at about 6....she graduated to a water dish for adult dogs. Go figure


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh I wish I had found this thread and joined this forum when my boy was still in "infancy". He is now an 8 moth old "teenager" with all of the attitude a teen boy can muster. Out in the yard and it's time to come in? "Nope. Can't do that mom. I'm hangin' with my peeps." Time to go to bed? "You gotta be kiddn' me the night is still young! It's ONLY midnight, mom!" Go for a walk? "Ok. I'll lead. You just stay back there and I'll pretend I don't know you." And "Here let me fix those new shoes of yours! The worn look is really in. A few chew marks should fix those shoes right up!" Yes. At all ages they are challenges. We love them even tho they exhaust us and make us absolutely nuts but when they cuddle up and fall asleep in our laps...well our hearts simply melt. I love the stories. It reminds me that my boy is not the only one out there trying to drive his "mom" guano crazy. Thank you all


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the best thread !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

bowiegoblinking said:


> i forgot to attach a picture. Here is the goblin king.


is he the cutest !!!!!!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

G-bear said:


> Go for a walk? "Ok. I'll lead. You just stay back there and I'll pretend I don't know you."


Haha! That's the best! My version of this is, "You're just the rock attached to the end my leash."


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Love this thread. I'll have to thoroughly read through it soon. 

My Mozart is 10 1/2 weeks old and doing well. Having glanced through this thread, I really don't have any right to complain about him whatsoever. He has an amazing appetite, loves to play, go for walks, and in the evening after his meal and walk, he naturally winds down and has been sleeping through the night. I'll take him out around midnight and he sleeps until 0600 or 630 in the morning.

I think the best part has been the house training. Since picking him up from the breeder, he did his business diligently right on her lawn prior to getting into the car and heading home! He's done it outside ever since (the 2 pee accidents at home have been more my fault than his). 

I've been crate training him but he's smart enough to lead me to the door when he needs to go outside (I was interrupted while writing this by him to go out!) and will wait patiently for me to put my shoes and coat on. Otherwise, if he's in his crate, he will bark when he needs to go. I suppose I'm truly lucky but I have to confess, that I did put in the work and dedication as soon as we brought him home, getting up 2 to 3 times during the night in the cold pouring rain, to ensure, that there are no accidents in the house. I don't own any potty or pee pads and don't plan to either.

I think my biggest frustration currently, is his play biting and nipping. My fingers are seen as chew toys and if I'm sitting on the couch, he will try to jump up and bite. During these times, I try to distract him with one of his toys and if he becomes hyper and out of control, he goes into his crate- NOT as a punishment, but to settle down and it seems to work. 

I'll add that I'm feeding him Royal Canin Golden Retriever puppy and he was doing extremely well on it ( breeder fed him the same from a puppy only the vet quality brand of the same food), but for some reason, I thought I would change him to a better quality food such as, Acana. My rationale for doing so, was I thought that having him on a better quality food, he would be more satisfied. My vet suggested we increase the amount of food he was getting, as he was a little bit on the thinner side. But switching to Acana has given us only problems. His stools are very runny to the point of being liquid. I've cut back and then tried gradually adding it again, only to have the same issue. I know it's not the best food out there, but after having read through this forum quite intensely, and researching on my own, I have to say that I've come to the conclusion that what works for some dogs, may not work for others. I don't think it's fair to judge quality based on some reviews because they are highly subjective in my opinion. Mozart's coat is quite shiny and I found that when on the RC strictly, his behavior and activity level was much more favorable, if that makes sense. I'm of the opinion that if the food is working and his digestive tract is normal and he is producing normal stools, then there's really no reason to switch. I know there's the whole debate on whether grain free is the way to go but honestly, I think back to 20 years ago where we didn't have such a selection and many dogs lived a long lives on what would be considered substandard food today. 

I will also say that I had to increase his food intake, as he was considered to be a little on the thinner side and I found that after doing so, he was much more happy and satisfied, and slept better. 

Apologies for the ramble on the food, but it was bothering me and I just hope that I'm doing the right thing. 

Again, thanks Noreaster for starting this thread  Mozzie is awake, so I'll try reading through it. 

Here's a recent photo of my boy


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok my little devil Bailey is napping after an exhausting day which has so far included, a really good time in the backyard with the other pups. Jack, our black and tan coonhound, introduced Bailey to the coonhound delicacy Bunny poop this morning. Ugh. Now I have 2 dogs to yell NO! at when the "snacking" starts. And WHY do they want to give me a kiss after eating it? Yuck! After a romp in the yard with his pals it was back into the house. A nice quiet day. Too quiet. Discovered Bailey happily gnawing on the couch in the family room. Have spent the last hour trying to fix that damage. I swear if he wasn't so darn cute he wouldn't make it to his 1st birthday! Below is the "really mom, I didn't mean to eat the couch" expression


----------



## Rinara (Oct 5, 2015)

This thread is EXACTLY what I needed today! We've only had Ozzie 4 days (actually called him something else at first but didn't feel it fit well).

I've been working on taking him out to pee/poop every 50 mins or so. He now seems to pee when I say "Go pee!" once he's outside.

HOWEVER. Today I stepped in dog poop in my new canvas TOMS, cleaned up pee, played referee between the 13 week old puppy and a 5-ish year old cat who has been angry at us for the last, well, 4 days... sprayed bite/pain relief spray into my eyes (allergy to mosquito bites + having to go out so often in the evening = new bites and welts every day), figured out Ozzie likes country music, managed to watch a whole episode of Supernatural (it only took 2 hours) and finished my cup of coffee (that only took 5 hours), had cereal for lunch, and a piece of banana bread for breakfast, managed to get Ozzie to actually WALK more than 50 feet from the house instead of just sitting down and looking at me...

He peed inside twice for no reason other than me answering the door to the mail man and he didn't get out RIGHT THEN and couldn't hold it 5 more seconds. :no::doh:


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Reposting this in this thread because it super applies to this page: 


I'm going to kill him. He's lucky he's cute.


So I'm a new puppy parent. I've read the books, done my homework, etc. Been training the little dickens and his training is pretty great for a 3 month old! ALL of which went out the window tonight! 

I went over to one of my best friend's house tonight for a play date with her two pups and Bowie. All was going pretty great! She has a much bigger yard then me and you could tell Bowie was digging it (sorry dude!). So we were making a salad and some pasta in the kitchen for dinner and I hear my friend yell, "Oh expletive!" And I see my adorable pup run as fast as he can out to the backyard. My friend informs me that she had been cutting up an avocado and the seed had dropped to the floor which was now in my puppy's mouth. 

Now Bowie and I do the trade game. I know that it's pointless to chase a puppy around with a stolen possession because it becomes his favorite game of keep away. And until tonight Bowie has done excellent with the trading game. Remote, slipper, bark, rock, all can easily be traded for a treat. Until tonight. 

It was like talking down a suicide bomber. And he just knew that this prized possession, this thing that could kill him, was special. Certainly not worth a high value treat he was pretty sure he was going to get eventually anyway. So it took three of us a few minutes, and several more expletives, to corner him in the backyard and pry the potentially lethal object from his mouth. He looked pleased as punch. Insert expletive.


----------



## Forestfall (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm exhausted. Haven't showered in days. Cried already today. On our third load of laundry and it isn't even noon yet.

My puppy Emmylou (9 weeks old) has peed in the house 5 times this morning. FIVE TIMES! We take her out, she doesn't do anything. Bring her in and within minutes she's peeing. I JUST DON'T GET IT!!

Also trying crate training - she does well at night, but I had hoped that she'd use it during the day as I'm going completely crazy watching her 12 hours a day. We did pretty good yesterday. Going into her crate to find treats, closing the door - more treats. Me standing up beside the crate - more treats. One step away - all hell breaks loose and she completely loses her poop (figuratively speaking). I thought I would try ignoring her - well she ended up so frantic, she peed in her crate. That's the first time that's happened in the 10 days we've had her. Now she doesn't want to go near her crate at all.

I'm losing my mind. Will she ever not pee in the house? Will I ever get a chance to leave the room at any time other than when she is sleeping? 

Waiting for the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

This is an awesome thread and I wish I had found it when we brought Maya home in February. Of course, at that time, I would have had no energy to read it, let alone type a response.

Maya is now 10.5 months old. We have had her since she was 10 weeks old. Although we are not out of the woods yet (someone knowledgeable once told me, "you think the puppy stage is bad? wait until she becomes an adolescent"), she has become so much better. 

So my advice to everyone with very young puppies is it will get better. BUT, you need to be persistent and consistent for it to get better. And that means sacrificing spare time, dealing with mystery soft stool, and overcoming your dog completely ignoring all the commands that you and her allegedly mastered!

I haven't read all the posts and advice here, but hang in there, don't get too upset at your pup, use the management tools at your disposal (crates, appropriate chew toys), and be as patient as you can.

My wife and I have a loooong way to go with Maya, but things do get better (and sometimes worse to be honest). And for the record, this is our first dog together, so we do not have tons of prior experience to lean on.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

My 4 month old puppy Hank snapped at me last night and bit part of my nose right in half. Had to stay at the ER for the majority of last night. He is _*really*_ lucky he's cute.


----------



## AussieGoldenGirl (Oct 1, 2015)

Phew we are having some tricky days and nights. Kaya now thinks 'off' is a game... she's not allowed on the couch and or the coffee table, but is constantly jumping up on both (just front paws, she's too little to get up on her own). We're trying to pair 'off' with gently pushing her down onto the floor, but she either jumps straight back up OR gets quite hyper and mouthy and thinks it's a game. We try treating and praise when she has all four paws on the floor but it's usually accompanied with her mouthing us, barking with excitement (which we obviously don't want to encourage) or jumping straight back up again! There's nothing up there that she would want! 

Also... we're waking up to an accident every morning. She goes out for a last wee at about 10pm and doesn't have water after about 8, but when I get up at 6 there's always a wee. We took her out at about 2am a few nights ago for a wee to try and combat this, but she took that to mean play time and we were up 2 - 3:30am playing tug with our eyes half shut! We share a wall with our neighbour, so don't feel comfortable letting her bark it out over night...


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

hydrant butt syndrome. now i know exactly what this means after Amber decided to taste seawater. luckily for her and me, she did not take in enough for the stuff to go out of her both ways (or worse, to get seriously sick and need a run to the vet). two days later, her tummy is now settling and hopefully she has learned her lesson!


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> My 4 month old puppy Hank snapped at me last night and bit part of my nose right in half. Had to stay at the ER for the majority of last night. He is _*really*_ lucky he's cute.


I'm SO sorry this happened to you. Puppy teeth can be sharp but I had no idea to what extent until reading this. 

Please keep us posted. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

carolinehansen said:


> My 4 month old puppy Hank snapped at me last night and bit part of my nose right in half. Had to stay at the ER for the majority of last night. He is _*really*_ lucky he's cute.


Oh, OUCH!!! Was he playing?

I have to say that may be an all-time "winner" in the annals of puppy parent damage...I did end up in the ER with shingles after the first three months of complete sleep deprivation (Griffey's theme song at the time was, "I love the night life, I got to boogie"), but that was only second-degree hospitalization. 

Yowza. Hope they gave you strong painkillers and antibiotics and that you're feeling much better!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Forestfall said:


> I'm exhausted. Haven't showered in days. Cried already today. On our third load of laundry and it isn't even noon yet.
> 
> My puppy Emmylou (9 weeks old) has peed in the house 5 times this morning. FIVE TIMES! We take her out, she doesn't do anything. Bring her in and within minutes she's peeing. I JUST DON'T GET IT!!
> 
> ...


Yup. My boy did not like cold and therefore, in his mind, peeing outside in five feet of snow was...stupid. Inside warm. Ergo, pee inside. Between that and he seemed to have a short in the wiring between his brain and his urine distribution unit? Crated, tethered, x-pen...it didn't matter and no one would look more surprised than he would. He'd stare at his penis like it didn't belong to him. It took weeks and weeks. He's nine months now and I'm still hustling him outside every few hours, even though he's been perfect for nearly six weeks.

Oh and he still hates being out of my sight for two minutes, although he will settle for a frozen stuffed Kong if I'm leaving the premises. But if he can hear me? Drama.

It will get better...just hang in there!


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Our Zoey has developed a new behavior.

When on leash if we tug her to the correct direction, stop walking, or dont allow her to run over to something, she will start bolting around in every which direction. this could include flipping over herself when the leash snaps taught, rolling up int he leash, running full speed in another direction, doing it again.

She did this last night on our walk (maybe once every 2 weeks it happens) and actually tripped me and caused me to break my cell phone. I was less then happy with her. The whole walk home she was violently pulling on the leash. 

We have her wearing a harness, if she has a collar on she freaks out when the tension is on her neck. We did just order her a new gentle walk harness to try... but not sure what started this behavior.

Also shes getting wore biting. If you put your hand near the side of her face when she gets worked up she'll try to snap at it, then go to the other side (say your scratching her ears.) Once this mode has been activated, she's in full nip/bite mode and its impossible to handle her minus putting her in her crate. Which is usually her full force biting down on my arm while I'm carrying her to the crate saying no, or bad.

Last issue we are having is with our cats. She tries to run and jump in front of them. THen gets excited when they growl and smack her. Shes learned to put her butt on their face (kind of funny to watch) but she'll back them into a corner and they'll go nuts till you hear her whimper from I'm assuming finally getting clawed. 

Whenever she exhibits the biting or the cat behavior we try to get her attention with a squeak toy (usually works till she hears the cat walking or wants to see what its doing) or we give her something to chew on (which also doesn't keep her attention anymore.) Cats are too interesting.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We just bought a gentle leader for Chloe. It has worked wonders. I am sure she is just being a naughty puppy. The more comfortable she gets the more puppy behaviors will come out.


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

Calling all Parents of teenage pups:
I need support, advice, something. Rex has gone from cute, sweet lovebucket to full-blown teenager and i just don't know what to do.

He won't come when called, even going so far as to blatantly ignore me and run the opposite direction, and he seems to revel in being naughty.

The worst thing is that he seems to have gotten way less affectionate. He doesn't wanna cuddle with me anymore, won't let me even hold his face in my hands like I used to, and when i try, he kicks me away with his feet as if to say "Mom, geroff". It' breaking my heart, and I'm almost in tears because the more I seem to try and love on him, the more he seems to get annoyed with me. I feel like he doesn't even love me, and it's driving me mad. Is this my pup, or is this a normal thing? Will it get better?

somebody with experience please help! I hate this!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

ktaylor320 said:


> Calling all Parents of teenage pups:
> I need support, advice, something. Rex has gone from cute, sweet lovebucket to full-blown teenager and i just don't know what to do.
> 
> He won't come when called, even going so far as to blatantly ignore me and run the opposite direction, and he seems to revel in being naughty.
> ...


Chloe does the kicking feet thing also. We aren't supposed to give advice in this thread, but you could make a new one.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

ktaylor320 said:


> Calling all Parents of teenage pups:
> I need support, advice, something. Rex has gone from cute, sweet lovebucket to full-blown teenager and i just don't know what to do.
> 
> He won't come when called, even going so far as to blatantly ignore me and run the opposite direction, and he seems to revel in being naughty.
> ...


Ever had a human teen-ager? Ever been one? This is absolutely 110% normal. He's all about the big bad world right now and figuring out how he measures up in it. Add in the testosterone related brain damage...

Take a deep breath. Grab your patience and your persistence in both hands and keep up the training. Don't try to force him to interact...let him come to you.

It will pass.


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks:/
It's just hard right now because I miss the days where all he wanted was to be in my lap or by my side, and now it's like I am the least important thing in his life. I used to be able to just sit down on the floor, and he would immediately sprint and grab a toy and wallow all in my lap, and now I can sit on the floor and call him and he won't even come. 

Recall is about the most frustrating thing now because he's regressed to only being good at it when he's in the house, and anywhere else is too distracting. It's just disheartening to have this puppy that I put so much time and effort in seem to disinterested in me all of a sudden. :/


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Zoe does the same thing. She'll dig her nose into the ground outside and you said "NO" or something and she'll go into rebuttal and try to run a different direction and do it again. Its the worst if your trying to get a tuff of dead grass or dirt from her nose. The neighbors look at us like we're being awful to the puppy but shes trying to play and be stubborn.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

ktaylor320 said:


> Thanks:/
> It's just hard right now because I miss the days where all he wanted was to be in my lap or by my side, and now it's like I am the least important thing in his life. I used to be able to just sit down on the floor, and he would immediately sprint and grab a toy and wallow all in my lap, and now I can sit on the floor and call him and he won't even come.
> 
> Recall is about the most frustrating thing now because he's regressed to only being good at it when he's in the house, and anywhere else is too distracting. It's just disheartening to have this puppy that I put so much time and effort in seem to disinterested in me all of a sudden. :/


I forgot to send you a hug!

Get a long line/leash and practice recalls with the best treat he knows...if he ignores you, haul his darling little behind in.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*I may love teenage*



Rvdogs said:


> We went thru the same thing with Kai and I can honestly say housebreaking was less fustrating. We tried everything and went through a small fortune in kibble, which I ended up donating to our local shelter. We finally found one that she would consistently kinda sorta eat, I also tried some of the homemade food I made for a couple of our rainbow bridge guys and she loved it. I knew that the homemade stuff wasn't appropriate for a growing puppy so we started giving a little of it with the kibble. Just when I thought we had figured it out...... Nope don't want that either. Well to make a long story short - Kai eats off a PLATE with the kibble and a little homemade food but NOT mixed together, separate on the plate. :doh: OCD? You should have seen the look on my neighbors faces explaining how to feed Kai while I was away. But seriously she didn't start to consistently eat well until we started using the plate instead of a bowl.


So after my post on the anemic, I don't like this food mommy! I noticed that Ella may actually be allergic to.... Chicken. And what did all the brands I tried had? Tons of chicken:doh:
Because I was going 15days to Europe on vacation and she was staying with the helper at home I went drastic, gave up on puppy food went straight to adult food Orijen six fish and cut the dosage to 120gr morning and night to keep her during those days easy to deal for the helper (don't want to traumatise the lady with my spooked brat) well I can only say that when I returned I now have a normal eating puppy, no more dramas. But gosh she was starving with this small "cruelty" of under feeding the small couch potato!

She's now more and more attached to me and I'm more and more in love
She's stubborn as mommy and daddy but then I say Ellaaa in that special tone only mommy's can do and all goes well.

Do I have the perfect puppy? NO

But she is my perfect puppy and I wouldn't change her any bit even if I could!

(Well, we will be changing the knee or kind of but because the original part from Mother Nature in this case is defective)

And well I can now say that definitely she doesn't fit on my lap anymore photo below proves it.
7 months and 15 days = 25kg or lb of cuteness


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You are both beautiful!


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

We took Zoey to the vet yesterday for her monthly checkup. This bumps us up for $900 in vet bills since getting her in September... jeebus. Could be worse though.

We took her to Petco afterwards to pick out at toy, and she couldnt have been happier. She got soo much love and attention she didnt know what to do. We couldnt keep her focused on the toys to even pick one out. Even the trainers came over to her and played with her.

Then lo and behold a Golden retriever walked by, the owner said he was 5months old. He was everywhere, looked like he had no training whatsoever and that made us feel good. Zoe was actually frightened by him he was so spastic. 

Then a small horse of a St Bernard walked by and they bumped noses and she at and wagged her tail as he walked away. 

Was an interesting experience!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

At least your girl is healthy. Just wait if you get her spayed there is more money to spend. But you never expect to have to spend that much on a very young puppy at the vet. We are lucky the only thing Chloe has had happen is a ER visit for a bee sting in her mouth that happened after vet hours.


----------



## jpinks (Sep 7, 2015)

We wish River would at least try and be a lap dog, she is just so busy all the time, at 10 wks. The only time she sits still in a room with us all is if we air pop popcorn and watch a movie!! Then shes all over us for a bite of popcorn.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Yup. My boy did not like cold and therefore, in his mind, peeing outside in five feet of snow was...stupid. Inside warm. Ergo, pee inside. *Between that and he seemed to have a short in the wiring between his brain and his urine distribution unit? Crated, tethered, x-pen...it didn't matter and no one would look more surprised than he would. He'd stare at his penis like it didn't belong to him.* It took weeks and weeks. He's nine months now and I'm still hustling him outside every few hours, even though he's been perfect for nearly six weeks.
> 
> Oh and he still hates being out of my sight for two minutes, although he will settle for a frozen stuffed Kong if I'm leaving the premises. But if he can hear me? Drama.
> 
> It will get better...just hang in there!


Man - I just love your posts! LOL


----------



## Rinara (Oct 5, 2015)

Forestfall said:


> I'm exhausted. Haven't showered in days. Cried already today. On our third load of laundry and it isn't even noon yet.
> 
> My puppy Emmylou (9 weeks old) has peed in the house 5 times this morning. FIVE TIMES! We take her out, she doesn't do anything. Bring her in and within minutes she's peeing. I JUST DON'T GET IT!!
> 
> ...


Crate training can take some time. Try it all to the point of standing up beside the crate -- the point before she goes nuts -- for a few days. Once she's used to that, try stepping away. It's easy to do too much too fast. 

As for potty time... What helped us with our Ozzie were two magnificent sprays. 

The first is an enzyme cleaner. It completely removes any urine/poop smells from your floors, so your dog can't sniff around later and think "I went here before, so this must be the bathroom!" Every time Oz went inside, I sprayed and cleaned the spot, carpet or tile, twice over. 

The second spray is a "pee here" spray. It's basically a scent of urine/amonia that only the dogs can smell (it doesn't smell like anything to humans). We would spray it outside on the area(s) we wanted Ozzie to go. When we took him out, he'd smell the grass there, and think "OH THIS is the bathroom?!" and eventually 'go' there instead.

It takes time, and you do get tired of having to take the mutt out every 20 mins (if that's what it takes!) and throwing a party every time they go outside, but it pays off. 

Two weeks later, our Ozzie tells us when he needs out. Sometimes he "NEEDS" out to go sniff and eat grass, but the rest of the time he needs to go potty. He hasn't had an accident in our home in several days. He's about 15 weeks old now. 

My partner takes him to work and he's still learning where the bathroom is there, but at least I don't have to clean it up 

If you think she might have trouble telling you when she needs to go outside get some Poochie Bells. At first we had to remove them from the door because they were driving us mad, but it's what Oz uses to tell us he needs out now. And it's better than missing a visual signal or having to listen to more barking than usual. 

Most of all, be patient, and remember that the puppy is just a puppy. It'll take time for her to learn. What she wants is to please you. Even if she doesn't know how yet. 

Try going outside with her for 20 minutes, only coming back inside for 10-20 minutes, and back out again for 20 minutes. You'll stand around a lot but she'll most likely end up peeing outside, then you can praise her, give her treats, etc. Make her feel like because she peed outside she's the most awesome being in the universe. She'll soon learn that she doesn't get the same treatment when she goes inside. When she pees inside, if you catch her doing it, don't get mad, but pick her up quickly and carry her outside. She may still have some left in her to finish up outside. If not, she'll at least connect the dots. Eventually. Oh, and remember that little puppies have tiny bladders and not much control, so even if she tries her hardest to save it to go outside, she might not be able to. I read somewhere that pups don't have the best control over their bladders until they're about 5 months old.

Sorry if this isn't the place for advice, but I read this post and I know the feeling of not showering, needing sleep, crying because of the new puppy... I just wanted to pass on what little things worked for us.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> I forgot to send you a hug!
> 
> Get a long line/leash and practice recalls with the best treat he knows...if he ignores you, haul his darling little behind in.



I am sorry.....you make me laugh.....good advice with a great punch line...I'd buy your puppy book !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

anamcouto said:


> So after my post on the anemic, I don't like this food mommy! I noticed that Ella may actually be allergic to.... Chicken. And what did all the brands I tried had? Tons of chicken:doh:
> Because I was going 15days to Europe on vacation and she was staying with the helper at home I went drastic, gave up on puppy food went straight to adult food Orijen six fish and cut the dosage to 120gr morning and night to keep her during those days easy to deal for the helper (don't want to traumatise the lady with my spooked brat) well I can only say that when I returned I now have a normal eating puppy, no more dramas. But gosh she was starving with this small "cruelty" of under feeding the small couch potato!
> 
> She's now more and more attached to me and I'm more and more in love
> ...




Love your story


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> My 4 month old puppy Hank snapped at me last night and bit part of my nose right in half. Had to stay at the ER for the majority of last night. He is _*really*_ lucky he's cute.



I hope you are okay! Did he think it was a game or was he being aggressive ?

Is it in his behavior to play rough?


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

MilesToEmpty said:


> Our Zoey has developed a new behavior.
> 
> When on leash if we tug her to the correct direction, stop walking, or dont allow her to run over to something, she will start bolting around in every which direction. this could include flipping over herself when the leash snaps taught, rolling up int he leash, running full speed in another direction, doing it again.
> 
> ...


A myriad of problems to say the least. sheesh! It is so trying. Look....I cured Cara of biting me in 'one 5 minute terrible daddy session'...but it worked. My theory was...really make a big impression on the things you want to change the most...and go easier on the things they will most lightly outgrow. I would not tolerate
1) Walking near or in the street as we started walking. 
2) Biting and jumping
3) Being too mouthy

WHen it came to biting....I've said this before...but it really works and doesn't hurt your puppy but they don't forget!  At 4 months ..I waited for Cara to come for my hand..I was ready. I had cayenne mustard powder and tabasco sauce. She went for my hand and immediately tried to pull back. I took her cute little mouth and shut it around my hand filled with the spices from hell and said to her "No! No! You want to bite Daddy's hand. Go. Go." (That was more for me  ) She tried to get away from my hand lodged in her mouth with my hands holding her mouth in place. She started crying and I just kept saying 'No! No!"....Two minutes later I let her go. Bingo. Never a bite again. My partner was 'afraid to hurt the child'...so I called him 'Chew-toy Daddy' for the next few months as she would leave me alone and attack his hands. I also scared the 's,,t' out of her the first time she ran into the street...but I won't go into that  Suffice to say that she was off-leash and my voice was her leash by 6 months. My theory...be really tough on the few things that could stop them from enhancing their life. Cara had my trust and always walked off leash unless we went into town of course or somewhere new. At the relatives...friends...off-leash. I'd just have to say a word or two and she was back to roaming the party like the other guests.  Just the way I raised her and she had about as liberated a life within my few rules that any Golden could wish for. Good luck.
Puppies are tough but they want you to win and set the rules. 

Cara Mia - Heart Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Jud said:


> I hope you are okay! Did he think it was a game or was he being aggressive ?
> 
> Is it in his behavior to play rough?



When I went to pick my golden out, I chose the quiet one in the corner. 
Boy did he fool me :doh:. I have a very dominant puppy, as my vet would say "he thinks he's hot stuff".

When this whole ordeal happened we were just playing and he snapped at my face. He can be very aggressive sometimes. But we are going through extensive training so things are slowly getting better


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

```

```
I thought I had lucked out in the teething stage. At 3 months Bowie started to lose a tooth and was a little bit mouthy. I thought, "This isn't so bad. Totally manageable." HA!

Oh man. Yesterday he really started teething. Nothing is safe. Nylabones? Boring. Antlers? If I must. Treat filled bones? Until the stuffing runs out maybe. Frozen washcloths soaked in chicken broth? For about 30 seconds these are interesting. Then they just lie on my floor. What he really loves is EVERYTHING else!!! New couch pillows are fun! So are the flowers in the glass vase! Mom's clothes which she foolishly leaves within puppy grabbing distance are his fave. As are remotes, purses, shoes, beds, leaves, toy box, etc. Maybe if I sleep with the nylabones taped to my chest and arms he will be more interested in them if they smell like me? His energy level has also skyrocketed! No amount of playing, walking, play groups, will wear him out. He goes until he falls asleep mid-stride in the zoomies. No really, I though he had accidentally knocked himself out running into something. Nope. Just fell asleep. Going to pick up more Apple bitters today. And maybe a tie down or 6. And another treat filled bone.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> When I went to pick my golden out, I chose the quiet one in the corner.
> Boy did he fool me :doh:. I have a very dominant puppy, as my vet would say "he thinks he's hot stuff".
> 
> When this whole ordeal happened we were just playing and he snapped at my face. He can be very aggressive sometimes. But we are going through extensive training so things are slowly getting better



When you got him...did you turn him on his back and do a staring contest? Anyway...you have your little slugger and he is going to be amazing.....you just have to do some 'tough love' ....Listen Caroline...Trust me. He bites you like that again...you immediately bite him right back and a hard bite,too...and hard and for a minute or two so he cries....if you have to do it again... don't let go till you are sure he remembers....That is my MO with Puppies....and honestly...my friends have wanted to send their monsters to 'Elias' Puppy Boot Camp' for a week if I ran one.  It is all done with love and making the puppies possible to enjoy a wonderful life and doing everything with you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Jud said:


> When you got him...did you turn him on his back and do a staring contest? Anyway...you have your little slugger and he is going to be amazing.....you just have to do some 'tough love' ....Listen Caroline...Trust me. He bites you like that again...you immediately bite him right back and a hard bite,too...and hard and for a minute or two so he cries....if you have to do it again... don't let go till you are sure he remembers....That is my MO with Puppies....and honestly...my friends have wanted to send their monsters to 'Elias' Puppy Boot Camp' for a week if I ran one.  It is all done with love and making the puppies possible to enjoy a wonderful life and doing everything with you.


I'm sorry - no disrespect meant Jud - but I don't see how biting your puppy until he cries and done in such a way that he remembers, is done with love. Nor do I agree with holding cayenne mustard powder and tabasco sauce in their mouth for 2 minutes. 

To me, that builds fear, not respect. There are far more positive methods to accomplish the same thing (stopping biting). For example, we've taught Noah to lick (kiss) instead of bite. If he forgets and starts to mouth, we'll simply say "no bite" and he begins to lick and we praise with "good kisses!!!!"

I have no doubt that you loved and adored Cara with all your heart, but for some reason, both of these pieces of advice make me want to cry for the puppy. 

I don't want nor need a relationship built on domination of my dog. I want and need one built on mutual respect. 

Sorry Noreaster - I also know that this threads' rules are no advice, it's just a place to vent. 

Jud - again, no disrespect meant, but I needed to say something.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been struggling with how to say the same thing Rabernet...Jud, you were really lucky in that your relationship with Cara made that seemingly effective. I suspect you would have gotten there without those tactics, honestly...you two had a special bond.

But for the vast majority of puppy owners...especially in a situation where the puppy has already bitten someone's nose in half...biting back just isn't a good idea. They're designed to be extremely good at biting...we are not. Especially they know exactly how hard to bite to get a point across...we don't. Biting them can lead to an ever-escalating situation.

And this is why it's often best to keep advice out of a commiseration thread?

Now back to the fun stuff, okay?


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I'm sorry - no disrespect meant Jud - but I don't see how biting your puppy until he cries and done in such a way that he remembers, is done with love. Nor do I agree with holding cayenne mustard powder and tabasco sauce in their mouth for 2 minutes.
> 
> To me, that builds fear, not respect. There are far more positive methods to accomplish the same thing (stopping biting). For example, we've taught Noah to lick (kiss) instead of bite. If he forgets and starts to mouth, we'll simply say "no bite" and he begins to lick and we praise with "good kisses!!!!"
> 
> ...



It always amazes me when people make assumptions when they know nothing about the person, the dog nor anything....except for a snippet thay they read to feel they can be so sanctimonious and judge. I respect your opinion but you are wrong. So wrong. My breeder who I just told these things to thought it was ingenious and plans to use my method as well. You don't UNDERSTAND that by doing two or three things in away that she never forgot...I gave Cara a life that most Goldens would envy. She travelled...was allowed in hotels where dogs aren't (once they met her)...she had me at her beckoning call for 12 years...she could walk without a leash and feel the freedom of going where she wanted as we walked as long as it was not near the road (all I had to say was 'Cara' and she'd move away), she came to holiday dinners at relatives homes where she was invited because she didn't jump on anyone nor try to take food from the coffee table..Cara never was destructive ONCE in twelve years in the house...she'd sleep by the door waiting for me....she never needed an electric fence..she knew where our property ended because I showed her and said 'no' a few times pointing..and she got it. Most....this was a fearless loving dog who about the most special Golden in the world and if you had read the tons of posts on Facebook about people who all over the world who knew her well and were heart-broken...you'd see how special she was. She was housebroken in one week and no...I didn't beat her...I just saw how bright she was. . Of course..Cara had to be born intelligent and of a certain temperament which I saw immediately so I molded her and she had the best life ever. I loved Cara more than life and I did these things so I'd never have to do anything again. Cara loved and trusted me...and as for fear....my god.....she never feared anything in her life. She'd sit there calmly with thunder, fireworks. I raised the most 'well adjusted, loving dog' ..a direct quote from my VET....'that he had ever met' in all his years of practice My point is that you can stop the few bad behaviors instantly with my method. I did it..it worked. I am a very good puppy whisperer and the few things I did were not anything that Cara remembered or SCARRED her. Geez! Mutual respect, btw? They look to you to guide them...they crave that...that is what makes them happy. Once that is acquired.....then mutual respect comes into the picture. Good luck with mutual respect when your dog runs your life.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You are recommending that people put a caustic substance in their puppies mouths and that they bite them. If your breeder is actually on board with that?

Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thread closed by request of OP


----------

